# What's for Dinner?



## R. Zimm

Let's share our latest dinner recipes, ok?

Tonight I cooked for both of us plus some leftover for lunches then found a voice mail message fom my wife saying she was going out (I'm having a friend over for guitar picking) so I have way too much.

Frozen shrimp (thawed) cooked in pesto, olive oil, garlic, butter, a small can of sliced black olives over white rice. It sure was good!


----------



## Ozarkgal

In a previous post I mentioned that on Sunday, we cooked chicken, ribs and sirloin steak over the campfire. I like to cook meat for the week this way, if we do a campfire. Tonight it was baby back ribs with homemade bbq sauce, coleslaw and baked sweet potatoes....ate way too much.


----------



## R. Zimm

Wow, that sound wonderful. Here is SE Florida I find it to darn hot to grill outside for most of the year. We recently had our 3 hours of sping and now it's hot and humid heading to hotter and humider.


----------



## rkunsaw

Today we had pork chops, deviled eggs, baked beans, and fresh asparagus from the garden.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Still working on the dividends from the campfire cookout...tonight stir fried veggies (red and green bells, mushrooms, asparagus, onions and broccoli on a bed of chinese noodles, topped with thinly sliced top sirloin and huli huli sauce.


----------



## Ozarkgal

R. Zimm said:


> Wow, that sound wonderful. Here is SE Florida I find it to darn hot to grill outside for most of the year. We recently had our 3 hours of sping and now it's hot and humid heading to hotter and humider.



That's pretty much summers in Arkansas.  We've had a couple of days of heat and high humidity to remind us what summer is like.  We still grill out on the barbeque on the deck, but campfires are over when summer hits.


----------



## R. Zimm

That is one of the bad parts of modern living. We used to just dress lightly and drink iced beverages all day but now since everywhere has A/C we get so used to cool and dry that when we go outside even for a minute we start sweating like pigs (at least until we get the car running).


----------



## FishWisher

Fat free cheese, egg beaters (Walmart's equivalent), 45 calorie toast with artificial fat & calorie free "spread", Splenda sweetened jam, an orange and some V-8 juice (again Walmart's equivalent) for breakfast.

A zapped sweet potato with same phony "spread" for lunch.

Frozen _Smart Choice_ dinner of shrimp and other stuff at 240 calories for dinner.

Half bowl of bran flakes just before bed.

Yep. I'm on a diet. And this thread is killing me!


----------



## rkunsaw

We are on a diet too, sort of. We mostly lay off the sweets and breads. I will always use real butter, real cheese and real eggs. I will never use splenda but use stevia for drinks.


----------



## Ozarkgal

FishWisher said:


> I'm on a diet. And this thread is killing me!



I bet you could squeeze in a couple of Miller 60's..shoot,  you could substitute a whole 6 pack for dinner and have calories left over.

It was a long, cold winter and our activity level was low, so we gained weight.  Say the word diet and a darkness comes over me and I get the urge to stuff everything I can find into my face to ward off the oncoming famine.

 Like Rkunsaw, we are cutting down on sweets, snacks and also sticking to two meals a day..not giving up happy hour though! Bring on those Miller 60's?:cheers:


----------



## rkunsaw

Yesterday it was Mackerel patties, great northern beans, cole slaw and cornbread. With lots of chopped peppers.

Probably a rerun today which is fine with me. Some things are even better the second day.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Another campfire cookout yesterday...t-bone steak, sauteed mushrooms,onions and poblano peppers, grilled mixed veggies, corn fire roasted in husks, garlic toast....lots of leftovers for the week.


----------



## Ozarkgal

rkunsaw said:


> Yesterday it was Mackerel patties, great northern beans, cole slaw and cornbread. With lots of chopped peppers.
> 
> Probably a rerun today which is fine with me. Some things are even better the second day.




*Rkunsas...*I'll have to try mackerel patties.  I make salmon patties quite often, but have never done the mackerel.  My mother used to make a mackerel loaf she baked in the oven.


----------



## rkunsaw

Mmmm your cookout meal looks great Qzarkgal.

I bought Mackerel several years ago because it is half the price of pink Salmon and equal to Salmon on the health charts. Once made into patties or loaf (Using recipes for Salmon because you don't see any for Mackerel) you simply can't tell the difference.


----------



## Ozarkgal

rkunsaw said:


> Mmmm your cookout meal looks great Qzarkgal.
> 
> I bought Mackerel several years ago because it is half the price of pink Salmon and equal to Salmon on the health charts. Once made into patties or loaf (Using recipes for Salmon because you don't see any for Mackerel) you simply can't tell the difference.



Rkunsaw..thanks for the tip..I will definitely be trying it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Ozarkgal* you BBQ looks yummy, how do you keep the ganstas away, lol!   Today I bought some good Prociutto at a European deli, and we made sandwiches on croissant rolls, with Danish Havarti cheese, mayo and dijon mustard...rich and fattening, but good.


----------



## Ozarkgal

SeaBreeze said:


> *Ozarkgal* you BBQ looks yummy, how do you keep the ganstas away, lol!   Today I bought some good Prociutto at a European deli, and we made sandwiches on croissant rolls, with Danish Havarti cheese, mayo and dijon mustard...rich and fattening, but good.



The Gangstas aren't too excited about getting close to the open fire..once it's on the table they put their begger faces on and are usually successful at conning us out of a bite.

Your sammiches sound wonderful...I could eat a  good sandwich for every meal, love them!  Miss having a good deli.

Last night we had Ceaesar salad tossed with Parmesan and homemade Caesar dressing with lots of garlic, topped with roasted chicken breast, and for me a glass of chilled light red wine...I still have garlic breath this morning..lol


----------



## pchinvegas

We do a lot of veggies on the grill and fish for my daughter and I. The rest of the family eats meat. We get a lot of ideas from pintrest and have loved them.


----------



## rkunsaw

Bacon and mater sandwiches. Our first ripe tomatoes from the garden.:rapture:


----------



## Anne

*Drool*   Sounds yummy.....Decided on beans and cornbread with jalapenos for dinner tonight.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hubby just fried us up some rib-eye steaks in  a heavy black fry pan.  I bought him some Ghee (clarified butter) to use from the health food store, as he makes it at a high temp, and butter or olive oil burns and smokes too much.  For a side we had broccoli and cauliflower, with light olive oil, salt, pepper and turmeric.


----------



## rkunsaw

Anne said:


> *Drool*   Sounds yummy.....Decided on beans and cornbread with jalapenos for dinner tonight.



You can never go wrong with beans and cornbread


----------



## Anne

rkunsaw said:


> You can never go wrong with beans and cornbread



really....good, hearty food.   I would tend to be a Paula Deen type cook, but it's not the healthiest kind of eating....


----------



## SeaBreeze

We have some wild Alaskan Sockeye salmon grilling in the oven right now, with it we're having some boiled Yukon-Gold potatoes topped with Smart Balance, light olive oil, salt, pepper, turmeric, chives and parsley.


----------



## That Guy

Anne said:


> Paula Deen ....



Gone and forgotten.  Put her big fat foot in her big fat mouth and is now a media pariah.  Don't think she'll pull this one outta the fire...


----------



## That Guy

SeaBreeze said:


> We have some wild Alaskan Sockeye salmon grilling in the oven right now, with it we're having some boiled Yukon-Gold potatoes topped with Smart Balance, light olive oil, salt, pepper, turmeric, chives and parsley.



SALMON!  Have enjoyed delicious salmon straight out of the bay onto the grill many times and it cannot be beat.  Yummy!


----------



## JustBonee

That Guy said:


> Gone and forgotten.  Put her big fat foot in her big fat mouth and is now a media pariah.  Don't think she'll pull this one outta the fire...



Have never understood her popularity.  Unhealthy cooking at its best!


----------



## Anne

That Guy said:


> Gone and forgotten.  Put her big fat foot in her big fat mouth and is now a media pariah.  Don't think she'll pull this one outta the fire...



I don't even know exactly what she did, That Guy.  I like to wait until the noise dies down, and then see what really was done or said - can't believe everything we hear.


----------



## That Guy

Anne said:


> I don't even know exactly what she did, That Guy.  I like to wait until the noise dies down, and then see what really was done or said - can't believe everything we hear.



"Enjoy" . . .


----------



## Anne

Sorry....more 'noise'.  Have you listened to some of the lyrics in rap music, That Guy??   That word is used all the time with no static about it.  There is more hype over this than the rants by Mel Gibson some time ago.   What about the terms used for women, that they don't seem to object to anymore??  Not a word from the NOW movement, either.   I hate it myself, and would hope some of us deserve more respect than that.

And then, the usual references to her being 'fat'.  It's not so unusual to see Americans with weight problems and diabetes,  but say something that's racist, and you're down.



ETA:  Sorry this ended up on the what's for dinner thread; not the place for it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'm not a fan of Paula Deen, but I think she's getting hit pretty hard for this, something that was said years ago, and not in a public forum.  I feel bad for her, but she's very wealthy and successful, and this won't affect her very much financially...like it might with someone else.  I give her credit for not lying about it when asked also.

Tonight we had organic whole wheat spaghetti with a red sauce. :moon:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Made some good looking snow-crab legs tonight, I had mine with melted butter, and hubby switched back and forth from butter to cocktail sauce...side was French bread.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Mmmm...crabs are one of my favorites.  We don't do them anymore since hubby developed an allergy to shellfish that almost took him out after one of our feasts.  King or Dungeness was our choice.  Being from the west coast we were spoiled with good seafood.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sorry to hear your hubby is allergic, I understand the reaction to shellfish can be deadly for some.   We used to go crabbing with my father on Long Island on our summer vacations.  We did it after dark off of a dock, using flashlights and long-handled nets.  I didn't like to eat crabs at the time, but my family enjoyed the bushel full we took home, mostly blue-claws.  I got a kick out of luring the crab with the light, and if you shined it right on the crab they would get spooked and go deeper.  My Dad taught me a lot, and we had some good times when I was a young child. :love_heart:


----------



## rkunsaw

Yesterday it was Polish sausage, sauerkraut and squash croquets, er croqutes , croquetts ......patties.


----------



## rkunsaw

My day to cook. I'm having purple hull peas seasoned with bacon, fried okra, cornbread, and slices of fresh tomatoes and onions.


----------



## Pappy

rkunsaw said:


> My day to cook. I'm having purple hull peas seasoned with bacon, fried okra, cornbread, and slices of fresh tomatoes and onions.



Sounds delicious, rkunsaw....minus the okra though. Love cornbread. My grandma made a great cornbread.


----------



## rkunsaw

Hmmm, Pappy I think it's against the law to have peas without okra. They just go together. Sometimes I'll just boil some okra in the pot with the peas.


----------



## Pappy

rkunsaw said:


> Hmmm, Pappy I think it's against the law to have peas without okra. They just go together. Sometimes I'll just boil some okra in the pot with the peas.



My hands are behind my back. Put the cuffs on. I have only had okra in soups so maybe fried might be ok. I don't like the texture of it. Kinda like eating milk weed pods...Ugh


----------



## Anne

rkunsaw said:


> My day to cook. I'm having purple hull peas seasoned with bacon, fried okra, cornbread, and slices of fresh tomatoes and onions.




MMM: what time is dinner??  

I don't care for okra; the slippery texture is just strange - but, I'd eat it anyway if it's healthy.   I never had beans & cornbread until we moved to MO.  Didn't sound good, but we were invited to a 'good old fashioned Southern supper', and thought, why not try it??   We loved it, and now fix it whenever we get the craving.  Hubby likes a little jalapeno in the cornbread, and I like to add it to the beans.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hubby makes a mean Gumbo with okra in it, it's all gooood!   Tonight just picked up a pizza and had that for dinner.


----------



## rkunsaw

Pizza sounds good. I don't get them very often.


----------



## Jillaroo

_​Living on tinned soup due to being unwell_


----------



## Pappy

I'm thinking I'll bring home a sub from work. We have a deli in our store and they will load it up with everything, but hot peppers. Plus I get employee discount.....nice.


----------



## rkunsaw

Jillaroo said:


> _​Living on tinned soup due to being unwell_



Sorry to hear you're not well Jillaroo. Hope you get better soon. Chicken soup is good for many ailments.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Thanks rkunsaw, I haven't had such a bad cold for about 30 years , if i feel better i will make some chicken soup  _


----------



## SeaBreeze

Tonight we had bacon (nitrate-free), tomato and sweet onion sandwiches with mayo, on Orowheat Oatnut bread toasted. :wiggle:


----------



## Jillaroo

_I had a Coles frozen meal Satay Chicken , while the taste was nice it was full of rubbishy pieces of chicken in it, so Coles will receive feedback on that one.then i might have a wee bit of chocolate   

_


----------



## Ozarkgal

SeaBreeze said:


> Tonight we had bacon (nitrate-free), tomato and sweet onion sandwiches with mayo, on Orowheat Oatnut bread toasted. :wiggle:



*SeaBreeze*...never heard of nitrate free bacon.  I'll look for it next time I buy bacon....Love those bacon sammiches....We had BLT's for lunch yesterday.  Applewood smoked bacon and Arkansas grown tomatoes on Orowheat whole wheat toast.

*Jillaroo*..sorry about your diappointing dinner.  Dinner is the meal I really look forward to...give 'em 'ell!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ozarkgal said:


> *SeaBreeze*...never heard of nitrate free bacon.  I'll look for it next time I buy bacon.



Coleman seems to be the best tasting brand.  It is pricey, up to $5.99 a pound package here in my neck of the woods, but we rarely have bacon, so it's worth a couple more bucks to us.  Most big supermarkets carry it like Krogers, Albertson's, etc.


----------



## SeaBreeze

We're having homemade nachos today...https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/547-My-Homemade-Guacamole-Dip


----------



## Ozarkgal

SeaBreeze said:


> We're having homemade nachos today...https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/547-My-Homemade-Guacamole-Dip




 SeaBreeze.. ..LOL...great minds think alike! Yesterday it was bacon sandwiches, today nachos...what are we having tomorrow?


----------



## Casper

_*Being easy meal Sunday night.....
We're having bacon and egg toasties.....
Quick and tasy in the sandwich maker....

*_:bowknot:


----------



## Jillaroo

_Oh that sounds good if i put my racing stripes on my bike  might make it for tea Casper, save me some _


----------



## Casper

_*Keep them legs moving Jill.....
You can do it .....
*_:woohoo1:


----------



## Jillaroo

_HaHa i reckon i would be dead before i got to Sydney:lofl::lofl::lofl::lofl:_


----------



## SeaBreeze

Today we had grilled (in the oven) Atlantic Salmon, with boiled Yukon Gold potatoes.  Having some fresh blueberries for dessert.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Beer Can Chicken..see pics: Digging around in the cupboard I found a rack designed for beer can chicken. I decided it was time to try this thingy out. You season your chicken however you like it and plop it down over a 1/2 can of beer...I read a review on a recipe, and she said to put a potato in the neck opening to keep the steam in. When the chicky came out of the oven it looked like it had a head on it.. 

I couldn't resist, so some peppercorns for eyes, roasted red pepper for lips and cheese sauce (made for the broccoli) for blond hair...it was kind of hard to eat her after she was looking at us..LoL

By the way,the chicken was excellent,very moist and tender.  I usually cook a whole chicken at 424* for 30-40 minutes to crisp the skin, then turn it down to 325* to finish.  Added whole red potatoes, mushrooms and a bell pepper from the garden to it.  Served it with broccoli and cheese sauce..mmmm


----------



## SeaBreeze

Mmmmm, Ozarkgal...looks yummy and funny! :givemebeer:  :coolpics:


----------



## Anne

Lol, she's cute, Ozarkgal!!!!!    Looks yummy, too!!!!!!


----------



## Jillaroo

Here's another good chicken recipe

Here is a chicken recipe that also includes the use of popcorn as a
stuffing - imagine that!

When I found this recipe, I thought it was perfect for people like me,
who are just not sure how to tell when poultry is thoroughly cooked, but
not dried out. Give this a try.

1 2KG chicken
1 cup melted butter
1 cup stuffing
1 cup of uncooked popcorn
Salt & pepper to taste

Preheat oven to 220c.

Brush chicken well with melted butter, salt and pepper.

Fill cavity with stuffing and popcorn.

Place in baking pan with the neck end towards the back of the oven.

Listen for the popping sounds.

when the chicken's arse blows the oven door open and the chicken flies                :lofl::lofl:                                              Smokin
across the room, it is done.


----------



## Casper

_*Ooooooo, you are a naughty girl Jill, but I like you.....

*_:neat::lofl:


----------



## Jillaroo

_I actually felt well enough to cook a meal for the first time in 12 days or so, i had Mini Kievs potato pumpkin and peas, and a Tiramisu for sweets:wink:_


----------



## SeaBreeze

Several days ago we made a turkey, we buy them when they're on sale around the holidays, and then freeze them until we're in the mood to make them.  So, we had a couple of meals of hot turkey, with gravy and wild rice medley.  Then we had a couple of meals of turkey salad sandwiches on oatnut bread.  Tonight its organic whole wheat spaghetti with red sauce.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Jillaroo said:


> _I actually felt well enough to cook a meal for the first time in 12 days or so, i had Mini Kievs potato pumpkin and peas, and a Tiramisu for sweets_



Glad you're feeling better Jillaroo!   Sounds good, I loooove Tiramisu! :happy:


----------



## Jillaroo

_Thanks Seabreeze it knocked me around this cold but on the mend now thank goodness, i lived on tinned soup.:thankyou:_


----------



## Ozarkgal

Metamucil and whole wheat toast....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Jillaroo*...Glad to hear your feeling better !  

*SeaBreeze*..I do the turkey thing also.  I have one waiting in the freezer to be cooked when I feel better.  I could live on turkey sammiches, and dressing is better than the turkey


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ozarkgal said:


> *SeaBreeze*..I do the turkey thing also.  I have one waiting in the freezer to be cooked when I feel better.  I could live on turkey sammiches, and dressing is better than the turkey



I like the sammies too!  We don't do stuffing at all anymore, just the wild rice on the side.


----------



## Fern

We are having baked Groper, which our neighbour caught yesterday,mashed potatoes, peas & parsley sauce.


----------



## Jillaroo

_I have just put my large pot of Chicken Curry on to cook, stacks of vegs in it and i will serve it with rice._:cheers1:


----------



## Casper

_*Just cooked up some Tuna Mornay to be served with pasta. *_:hair:


----------



## Pappy

Fresh sweet corn on cob and a Amish potato salad. Going to fix the corn in boiling water, a shot of milk and a stick of butter while cooking. Saw this on Facebook and it looks yummy.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Pappy...the corn sounds interesting..let us know how it was.  How about a recipe for that Amish potato salad?


----------



## Ozarkgal

Jillaroo said:


> _I have just put my large pot of Chicken Curry on to cook, stacks of vegs in it and i will serve it with rice.View attachment 1418_:cheers1:



Sounds like some good comfort food...love the emoticons!

*Casper*..yours sounds great, too!

MMM..you guys are making me get my appetite back!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Had a cheese omelet with chives and parsley on biscuits.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Today we're having Lox (smoked salmon), with chive cream cheese on sesame bagels.


----------



## rkunsaw

I'm making spaghetti today with meat sauce and some baked squash to go with it. Maybe some of the squash cake for dessert.

Did I mention we have lots of squash?


----------



## Ozarkgal

rkunsaw said:


> I'm making spaghetti today with meat sauce and some baked squash to go with it. Maybe some of the squash cake for dessert.
> 
> Did I mention we have lots of squash?



*Rkunsaw*...would that be zucchini squash?  I grew some last year and became an unwilling expert on cooking with zucchini.  The chocolate chip zucchini brownies were  my crowning achievement....proving my theory that every is good covered in chocolate!layful:

PS.. I still have some in my freezer if you run lownthego:


----------



## rkunsaw

*Ozarkgal....NO* not zucchini. I prefer yellow squash. I reckon zucchini would do if that's what you have. I just posted the cake recipe I found. I'm thinkin' it's the best cake I ever had.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Last night we had homemade tacos, tonight, oven grilled wild 
sockeye salmon, with seasoned, sautéed/fried Yukon Gold potatoes in olive oil.


----------



## Anne

rkunsaw said:


> I just posted the cake recipe I found. I'm thinkin' it's the best cake I ever had.



*cake??  *Where??  I don't see a recipe....


----------



## rkunsaw

Anne said:


> *cake??  *Where??  I don't see a recipe....



Anne, the recipe is under the heading summer squash, post # 8 I believe.


----------



## Anne

rkunsaw said:


> Anne, the recipe is under the heading summer squash, post # 8 I believe.




Found it!!  Yummy; thank you, rkunsaw!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Had snow crab legs tonight with hot butter, French bread on the side.  Hubby went back and forth from butter to cocktail sauce.  We bought a bunch, on sale for $5.99 a pound.


----------



## rkunsaw

Yesterday we had chicken livers, onions, taters & gravy, crowder peas with okra and iced tea.

Today will be re-runs.


----------



## romfty

Looks like corned dog for me tonight............ with a fruity red!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Last night we sautéed some tiny sliced roasted red pepper (kind in jar), onion, crushed garlic, chives parsley, Italian spices, etc. in olive oil...then used that as a sauce over some small shell pasta.  Undecided about tonight.


----------



## rkunsaw

romfty said:


> Looks like corned dog for me tonight............ with a fruity red!



Ain't nuthin wrong with corn dogs. I like 'em.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Last night we had Hillshire Farms turkey sausages with pepperjack cheese.  Tonight was homemade hamburgers on Orowheat Crustini rolls.


----------



## dbeyat45

Chinese salad ..... today.

What's a corn dog?


----------



## SeaBreeze

dbeyat45 said:


> What's a corn dog?



Hot dog on a stick, dipped in corn batter and deep fried.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Last night was lox (smoked salmon) with chive cream cheese on bagels.  Tonight we had another meal of snow crab legs...one more batch in the freezer for another day.


----------



## Pappy

Sweet corn, macaroni salad, fresh tomatoes and cucumbers.


----------



## rkunsaw

Meatloaf, green beans, squash, fresh cucumbers and tomatoes.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Slice of pizza with an organic baby spinach, onion, cucumber, celery, grape tomato, broccoli, red pepper salad with croutons and ranch dressing.


----------



## dbeyat45

SeaBreeze said:


> Slice of pizza with an organic baby spinach, onion, cucumber, celery, grape tomato, broccoli, red pepper salad with croutons and ranch dressing.


"ranch dressing"   .... I hope that's not collected from the cattle pens.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Ranch dressing is very nice DB and not at all from the cattle pens_


----------



## rkunsaw

For breakfast I just feasted on two eggs,two slices of bacon, and grits washed down with my third cup of coffee.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Company coming today, so up early cooking.  This is the menu:

Sangria wine spritzer cocktails before dinner (A few of these and who cares what's for dinner).

Beer can roast chicken with garden herbs in the can

Home made Potato salad

Fresh from the garden cucumber salad with tomatoes, yellow peppers, basil, red onion, calamata olives, home made  Italian dressing, and topped with a sprinkle of Feta cheese.

Fannie Farmer's recipe of home made macaroni and cheese (made earlier and frozen) this is for the kiddos, because who knows what a kid will eat, and they all seem to like mac and cheese.

Pimento cheese beer bread cooked in a cast iron skillet. I usually make this in muffins, but a one pan number is easier.  This bread is the bomb!

Double chocolate brownies with frosting, topped with spicy hot roasted peanuts..spicy peanuts only on half, because kids probably wouldn't like the nuts.

Breakfast, lunch and dinner tomorrow..layful:.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hubby made a batch of pork in red sauce yesterday...so we had that for dinner by wrapping it in flour tortillas and making pork burritos.  He softens some onions and crushed garlic in the crock pot with olive oil.  Then he trims and cubes some boneless pork country ribs, and rolls them in flour, and browns them in a black iron fry pan with olive oil. 

 He puts some cans of enchilada sauce in the crock pot once the onions are super soft, and lets that cook for awhile and meld.  Right before I went to bed last night, around 11pm, I put the prepared pork, which was kept in the refrigerator, into the crock pot with the sauce.  It slow cooked overnight and throughout the morning on low heat.  Pork comes out nice and tender for a burrito buffet, lots left over, so I know what we'll be having tomorrow. :smile-new:


----------



## Diwundrin

I treated myself to a rack of lamb and roast veges dinner last night.  All cooked without turning the stove on.  



Microwaved, then browned the veges and did the lamb in the electric frypan. 
Even the gravy, heavily diluted with Green Ginger wine got nuked too.
It was fantastic, and there's enough left over for a reheat tonight.  Bliss.




I seldom use the stove oven, and very rarely the stove top. It's amazing what you can turn out with 2 microwaves, (one convection)  and an electric frypan.  

The stove is one of those whizzbang ceramic things that drags more power than the Griswald's Xmas lights and I hate paying the power company more than I have to.  The combined power the nukes and pans pull is less than one hotplate on high!  I think an energy company must have invented it!


----------



## Katybug

Stuck home with a bad back, so I ordered in pizza from a new place w/a NYC transplant owner. Sooo good and enough for 2 more meals.  

Wanted to comment on okra.  My 17 yr old g'daughter just had fried okra for the first time on vacation this year and is still talking about it.  Lived in the south all her life and had never heard of okra because her mom, my dd, hates the thought of it. Not her Nana, cuz done from scratch, it's one of my favorites!

Here we are, posting our dinners from around the world, so varied and interesting.


----------



## Diwundrin

Had to Google okra, had no idea what it was.  I recognize it from the pictures, saw it fruit shops when I lived in the city but not anywhere else for years.  Never knew what it was or how to cook it so have never tried it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Katybug said:


> Stuck home with a bad back, so I ordered in pizza from a new place w/a NYC transplant owner. Sooo good and enough for 2 more meals.
> 
> Wanted to comment on okra.  My 17 yr old g'daughter just had fried okra for the first time on vacation this year and is still talking about it.  Lived in the south all her life and had never heard of okra because her mom, my dd, hates the thought of it. Not her Nana, cuz done from scratch, it's one of my favorites!
> 
> Here we are, posting our dinners from around the world, so varied and interesting.



Sad to hear your having back trouble Katybug, back pain is the pits.  When I was still working and my lower back was bothering me, I used those Therma Care Heat Wraps, fit nicely under my shirt, and lasted a 10 hour shift.  Their pricey, but sometimes Costco will have a sale of 6 for $12...I stock up then, they're good to have on hand for any part of the body.

NY pizza is the best, I'm in Colorado and there's a pizzeria we go to that has NY style, and the guy is from NY, so it's pretty good...not many other good ones to be found.  Hubby makes a Gumbo around once a year and he puts okra in that, sooo good!


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Diwundrin*, rack of lamb sounds sooo good!  We sometimes buy boneless leg of lamb (from Australia), slice it up into lamb chops and either barbeque them or fry them in a black iron fry pan.  I never cook anything in my microwave, just use it to warm things up, or defrost things.  Most cooking is done on the electric stove top.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Sounds like everyone was eating well tonight.  SB, your pork sounds divine.  Katy, sorry about your back, I really can sympathize with you.  But pizza always makes things feel better, at least for a while.  Di, I've never eaten lamb, not something that's readily available around here.  As for okra, can't do.  I love veggies, but okra is one of the few, along with black eyed peas I no can do.  Hubby loves fried okra though, and if he's lucky enough to find a  restaurant that serves it, he usually gets a side.

Tonight we had Ceasar salad with home made Ceasar dressing with plenty of garlic, topped with grilled blackened chicken and toasted french garlic bread.  This is one of our fav meals, and we can polish off a huge head of romaine lettuce in the salad, between us. Right now we are both having major garlic breath, so it's good we love each other!


----------



## Jillaroo

_Well i cooked Roast Pork leg the other night so will fry some potato & pumpkin and heat some pork and peas and serve with gravy and apple sauce OMG it's good, i must try that Okra do you have the recipe for the fried Okra by chance Katybug that sounds nice.
                   That Guy are those thermal wraps filled with wheat as we have had quite a few house fires of late and a few were from the Wraps filled with wheat. _


----------



## Diwundrin

SeaBreeze said:


> *Diwundrin*, rack of lamb sounds sooo good!  We sometimes buy boneless leg of lamb (from Australia), slice it up into lamb chops and either barbeque them or fry them in a black iron fry pan.  I never cook anything in my microwave, just use it to warm things up, or defrost things.  Most cooking is done on the electric stove top.



Heard there's not much lamb eaten in the States, it's always been a staple with us, and if I ever have to order a 'last meal' it'll be a nice fatty roasted leg of lamb.  Yummmm.

Risky on a barbecue though, tends to overcook and get a bit tough, or maybe we just don't do barbecues well. 



I cook a lot of stuff in the microwaves.  Especially vegetables. A handful of Peas, Beans or Corn kernels will cook in 4 minutes in a big coffee cup in a nuke.  So will instant chocolate puddings but we won't go there. 

  Corn cobs 4 minutes.  Put one in a freezer bag (left open or it'll explode) with a dab of butter, salt and pepper and throw it in the nuke.  Cook on high 2 minutes, turn it over and blast it for another 2. Perfect.  Packet powdered Gravy, mix it in hot tap water, nuke in bursts of 20-30 seconds, stirring between until it thickens, easy.  Asian sauces the same.  Plastic saucepans are a lot lighter and easier to wash than metal ones too.  It's all good. 

I have a set of plastic saucepans and with potatoes, pumpkin, kumera or carrots I cut them up into the same portions or smaller and if they're potatoes to be mashed smaller still and nuke them in a plastic saucepan in a just a tablespoon of water or none at all.   They cook in half the time and don't go soggy.  If they're to be 'roasted' or if they're for fries, then I lay them out on a flat plate and nuke them to  3 quarters done then throw them in the pan with some butter to cook them through and brown them.  Can't tell the difference.  (Well, not the 'roasted' ones anyway )  

The Convection Microwave cooks either by heat alone, same as stove oven,  or by a combination of heat the Microwave and can do an identical roast in half the time as a conventional  oven. It's even got a built in computer to enter the type of food, and the weight and it just gets on with it. All you have to do is turn the chicken or whatever over when it beeps at you and gives instructions on the screen.    I love microwave ovens.


----------



## Pappy

Fresh sweet corn, macaroni salad and a bottle of Life Water. Dessert, Oreos.


----------



## rkunsaw

We had fried crappie, fried okra, pinto beans ans hush puppies.

*Ozark Gal* you have lost your status as an honorary hillbilly. Okra is so good, fried, boiled, in soup or stir fry. And black eyed peas are great too but in Arkansas purple hull peas are much more common.

If you get black eyed peas at a restaurant you are getting dried peas. They are nothing like fresh peas or even peas that have been canned or frozen while fresh.

Now go to the farmers market and get some okra and purple hull peas. *NOW*:gettowork:


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> Company coming today, so up early cooking.  This is the menu:
> 
> Sangria wine spritzer cocktails before dinner (A few of these and who cares what's for dinner).
> 
> Beer can roast chicken with garden herbs in the can
> 
> Home made Potato salad
> 
> Fresh from the garden cucumber salad with tomatoes, yellow peppers, basil, red onion, calamata olives, home made  Italian dressing, and topped with a sprinkle of Feta cheese.
> 
> Fannie Farmer's recipe of home made macaroni and cheese (made earlier and frozen) this is for the kiddos, because who knows what a kid will eat, and they all seem to like mac and cheese.
> 
> Pimento cheese beer bread cooked in a cast iron skillet. I usually make this in muffins, but a one pan number is easier.  This bread is the bomb!
> 
> Double chocolate brownies with frosting, topped with spicy hot roasted peanuts..spicy peanuts only on half, because kids probably wouldn't like the nuts.
> 
> Breakfast, lunch and dinner tomorrow..layful:.



*WOW!!!  I'm on the next bus to your house.  You are some cook and my mouth is watering.  I'm sure your guests were thrilled with your feast, I would be.  I've heard that beer can roasted chicken is heavenly!
*


----------



## Katybug

Jillaroo: when the chicken's arse blows the oven door open and the chicken flies Smokin
across the room, it is done.

*OMG, you crack me up! * :lofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Homemade barbequed St. Louis style ribs with succotash.


----------



## Diwundrin

Okay, I give up.  What the hell exactly is succotash?  Heard of it but.... ???


I'm spoiled for choice tonight, just back from the butchers.  Crumbed lamb cutlets, best 2 pieces of Rump steak I've seen in a while, some lamb neck chops for a cheap stew, sausages and bacon.  Mmmm decisions, decisions.  
(But I won't fight Belle for the bag of chicken necks. )


----------



## Jillaroo

This is martha Stewarts recipe Di

GET MORE                                                                        


Subscribe to Martha Stewart Living
Sign Up for Our Newsletters
INGREDIENTS

1/4 cup olive oil 3 tablespoons unsalted butter 2 cloves garlic, finely chopped 1 medium onion, cut into 1/4-inch dice 2 medium red bell peppers, seeded, deveined, and cut into 1/4-inch dice 2 medium zucchini, seeded and cut into 1/4-inch dice 2 ten-ounce packages frozen lima beans, rinsed under warm running water and drained 3 cups fresh or frozen corn kernels (4 ears) Coarse salt and freshly ground pepper 1 tablespoon coarsely chopped fresh sage 1 tablespoon picked fresh thyme leaves
DIRECTIONS

STEP 1
In a large skillet, heat oil and butter over medium-high heat. Add garlic and onion; cook until translucent, about 4 minutes. Add bell peppers, zucchini, lima beans, and corn. Season with salt and pepper. Cook, stirring occasionally, until vegetables are tender, about 10 minutes. Stir in herbs, and serve.
SOURCE
Martha Stewart Living Television
HOW TO COOK
Succotash
Techniques from Martha Stewart


----------



## Diwundrin

Paaaasssss!  


Thanks Jilly, I'll know not to ever order it.  Not my type of food at all.


----------



## Jillaroo

_HaHa knew you wouldn't like it.
      Well my neighboour gave me a few slices of corned beef that she cooked , so i had a corned beef and Sweet mustard sauce sandwich_


----------



## Pappy

Easy supper last night. A delicious sub sandwich with all the fixings and favored water to drink. A piece of warm apple pie topped with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Diwundrin

Couldn't resist the biggest crumbed lamb cutlet and home made chippieeeees.  



The lamb stew is done for tomorrow, it's not often I get ahead of the game enough to know what's for next day's dinner.


----------



## SeaBreeze

We make succotash simple, 2 pounds of frozen corn, 1 pound of *baby *lima beans, seasoning and light olive oil/smart balance spread.


----------



## Steve

Hope you don't mind if I occasionally join in on this thread.. 

You guys really know how to cook... I am just an amateur at it but here is what I made yesterday.. I will try to post daily but sometimes I end up cooking something very simple.. I do all the cooking in our house.. I mean ALL !!! My dear wife rarely does anything in the cooking area.. When we retired, she told me I should find a hobby so I took up cooking.. Figured we eat every day so why not try it out.. So far, we haven't been sick from any form of poisioning.............. YET !!! LOL


Chicken drumsticks with skin removed and pierced with knife point, put in a freezer bag and marinated in fridge with a sesame ginger sauce for overnight and then on my hot BBQ grill..
Served on a small bed of couscous made with chicken stock and herbs..

Steamed green beans with a buttery garlic sauce..
My concoction of diced onions, diced green pepper, sliced mushrooms and a small carrot scraped (for colour), sauteed in EVOO till done with just a small splash of soy sauce..


Breakfast ... Omelette with chives and mozzarella cheese..
Lunch.. Don't make me laugh !!!!


----------



## Katybug

Steve, I think I speak for all the women who are married or have been married....WHAT A GUY you are!!!!  Your cooking for the wife just impresses the heck out of me and she is one more lucky woman!  KUDOS to you!!!!   And it all sounds soooo good!  You are a huge keeper, but I'm sure she knows that!


----------



## rkunsaw

Steve, It sounds to me like you know more about cooking than you admit to.

Yesterday was a rarity for us. We were in town so we had dinner at an expensive restaurant. Steak & lobster for my wife, I only had steak. It had been quite a few years since we had gone to this restaurant and I'd forgotten how expensive eating out can be. Oh, well, gotta live it up once in a while.


----------



## Katybug

Good for you, RK.  Women love nice restaurants and it doesn't have to be an expensive one, just the idea of going out and sharing a meal with your partner that someone else prepares and CLEANS UP!  Good for you in doing that and I know both of you enjoyed the experience. 

Steve is gathering in browning points by the dozens with all that cooking at home, isn't he?  I'm going to nominate him for husband of the year!


----------



## Pappy

Oh then Katybug you would surely be impressed on all the ways I can boil water. I'm a klutz in the kitchen but I do envy Steve and his ability to cook. I will not show this thread to my wife. :hide:


----------



## Diwundrin

Went all 'fine dining' tonight.  Crumbed lamb cutlet and microwaved spud with dollop cream, shallots and sweet chilli sauce dressing.

... c'mon, it was a lot better than it sounds.


----------



## Warrigal

Sounds excellent to me. I'm fond of lamb cutlets.
We used to have a butcher who called the crumbed variety "freckled chops".
When my daughter got married and moved to another suburb she asked for freckled chops and got a blank look.
After she explained what she meant he was very amused and from then on his were freckled chops too.


----------



## Diwundrin

I never usually buy them crumbed, they're either 'off' or hogget and tough as old boots, but the butcher in Woopi does beooodiful ones.


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight I made salmon fillets..
First I marinated them in lemon pepper and dill, S&P....
Then I pan fried them in a sauce of butter, EVOO, & lemon juice...
Fresh cut parsley, a pinch of paprika, a thin slice of fresh lemon (slashed and twisted) on top to present it well..
I made a sauce (Russian style) using mayo, ketchup, and some hot sauce to go over the fish..

Steamed mini potatoes served with parsley flakes in a buttery base..
Fresh green salad using yellow tomatoes..

Breakfast was an omelette with red onion served on a toasted bagel..
Lunch... Nothing as usual...


----------



## Katybug

Pappy said:


> Oh then Katybug you would surely be impressed on all the ways I can boil water. I'm a klutz in the kitchen but I do envy Steve and his ability to cook. I will not show this thread to my wife. :hide:



*I wouldn't show her Steve's post for sure.  No need rubbing salt in the wound.  LOL
*


----------



## Jillaroo

_All i felt like was a chocolate diet shake_


----------



## Steve

Tonight I made an Italian supper..
Fettuccine in a white wine and mushroom sauce..
I spiked it to add some more veggies making it a one dish meal..

Princess loved it and told me the recipe was a keeper......

Breakfast; omelette w/cheese on a toasted bagel in the oven under the broiler, buttered..
Lunch... As usual, nothing !!!

We generally don't eat lunch as we get up late..
Today we got up at 11:30am and by the time we finished eating breakfast (brunch) it was almost 1:00pm.. We don't get up early at all.... EVER !!!
That is why we don't eat lunch....


Tomorrow night looks like a chicken night.. I have a yam that is calling me so I will do something with it as well..


----------



## Steve

Tonight for supper I made a Tuna casserole with a ton of veggies... I like those one dish meals.. 
There is always some left over for the next day to reheat..

Breakfast; omelette on a wrap with melted cheese..
Lunch.. As usual, nothing...


I still have that yam to use up tomorrow with some chicken breasts...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Mmmm Steve, sounds like you're preparing some nice meals.  Yesterday we made some hot pastrami (Romanian) with onion and tomato on Challah bread.  Today we used the left over bread, toasted it, and had some corned beef sandwiches.  Quick, easy and tasty!


----------



## rkunsaw

My day to cook yesterday.  Fried pork chops and sweet potatoes.


----------



## Steve

Gee Seabreeze.. 
The last time I had a real challah bread was in synagogue a few years ago (in Sudbury) when they had an Oneg Shabbat.. 

We come from Montreal where it is available all the time but up here in Northern Ontario, it is a real treat..

As far as Romania goes, my ancestors are Romanian, and that is why I still love and make a ..... *mamaliga* upon occasion.....

Yes, they come from the province of  Transylvania in Northern (central) Romania....


----------



## Steve

By The Way :---
I am on a "low Carb Forum" that I have been very active on for a long time..
There was a "What Are We Eating" thread that I posted on almost daily with several other members as well.
The thread has gone very quiet and I ended up being the only one posting, so I decided to stop talking to myself and I am no longer posting on their forum......
Actually the entire forum has gone extremely quiet for some unkown reason..

So, if you don't mind, I will post on here as often as I can what I will make (or made) for supper, as well as the entire day's meals.........

Yes, I am on "low carb" and have been for years.. 
I have lost quite a bit of weight watching my carbs.. I am now down to my "goal" weight (perhaps a few pounds more wouldn't hurt) but I don't watch the carbs as much as I used to..

Originally I weighed *358 pounds*.. That's right .!!!... *358* ... Now I am down to about the *220* pound mark..  That is about a *140 *pound drop which I am mainting and have been for years.. 

OK, enough !!!!! Like I said, I will try to post my daily food but I don't come on the computer every day.. Whenever possible, I will be here !!!!!


----------



## Katybug

rkunsaw said:


> My day to cook yesterday.  Fried pork chops and sweet potatoes.



*A simple plan that I love RK,....wife cooks one day, hubby cooks the next.  As nice as it sounds, I have never heard of another couple doing it that way.  I think it's GREAT!  Gives both of you a break.
*


----------



## Katybug

Steve said:


> By The Way :---
> I am on a "low Carb Forum" that I have been very active on for a long time..
> There was a "What Are We Eating" thread that I posted on almost daily with several other members as well.
> The thread has gone very quiet and I ended up being the only one posting, so I decided to stop talking to myself and I am no longer posting on their forum......
> Actually the entire forum has gone extremely quiet for some unkown reason..
> 
> So, if you don't mind, I will post on here as often as I can what I will make (or made) for supper, as well as the entire day's meals.........
> 
> Yes, I am on "low carb" and have been for years..
> I have lost quite a bit of weight watching my carbs.. I am now down to my "goal" weight (perhaps a few pounds more wouldn't hurt) but I don't watch the carbs as much as I used to..
> 
> Originally I weighed *358 pounds*.. That's right .!!!... *358* ... Now I am down to about the *220* pound mark..  That is about a *140 *pound drop which I am mainting and have been for years..
> 
> OK, enough !!!!! Like I said, I will try to post my daily food but I don't come on the computer every day.. Whenever possible, I will be here !!!!!



*CONGRATULATIONS, Steve!  What an accomplishment and how proud you must be of yourself.  

In the meantime, I suspect the "group" you were posting to got tired of doing without carbs and one by one faded back into their old habits.  I'm speaking from experience, I can only do it for so long.  It's painful after awhile, but absolutely one of the easiest ways to get the weight off....works perfectly for me and always gives immediate results.  It's the sticking to it that's the really hard part after a couple months.  Again,  kudos to you and your continued dedication to your good health.
*


----------



## SeaBreeze

Steve said:


> So, if you don't mind, I will post on here as often as I can what I will make (or made) for supper, as well as the entire day's meals.........
> 
> Yes, I am on "low carb" and have been for years..
> I have lost quite a bit of weight watching my carbs.. I am now down to my "goal" weight (perhaps a few pounds more wouldn't hurt) but I don't watch the carbs as much as I used to..
> 
> Originally I weighed *358 pounds*.. That's right .!!!... *358* ... Now I am down to about the *220* pound mark..  That is about a *140 *pound drop which I am mainting and have been for years..



I'm glad you're posting your meals here, even if I don't post, I like to see what folks are having for dinner.  Congratulations on your successful weight loss Steve, that's wonderful!! :clap: Carbs are the enemy, aren't they?  You must feel sooo much better with the weight out of the way!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Steve said:


> Gee Seabreeze..
> The last time I had a real challah bread was in synagogue a few years ago (in Sudbury) when they had an Oneg Shabbat..
> 
> We come from Montreal where it is available all the time but up here in Northern Ontario, it is a real treat..



I went to a Jewish deli near where we live, haven't been there for years.  Picked up the pastrami (fatty and shaped more like bacon), the corned beef, some bagels, smoked whitefish and Foxs U Bet chocolate syrup, to make homemade eggcreams...better than Hersheys.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Tonight we had sesame bagels with light Philadelphia Chive cream cheese and smoked salmon (lox).


----------



## Steve

Seabreeze...
*
WILL YOU STOP IT ALREADY !!! *
You are making me extremely homesick and jealous for all those wonderful foods.. 
WOW !!! U Bet chocolate syrup !!! Absolutely the best........ EVER !!!

Bagels are available up here but they still are NO way near the real bagel.. Especially the ones from Montreal..

The other problem I have is I MUST watch the carbs.. Yes I can eat almost anything I want with limitations of course..

I have been on low carb for several years now (about12 years)  and I really don't think about it any more.. Besides I am at the weight I feel comfortable at.. I have been holding this weight for the past 7 years, at least.. I have NO intentions of gaining any weight back.. Low carb has become a "way of life" for me..


----------



## Steve

Tonight I made chicken breasts cut into strips, breaded and broiled..
Served with a cherry, lemony sauce..
A fresh salad with some of our garden veggies..

Breakfast was an omelette..
Lunch.. I won't talk about it !!!!!


----------



## rkunsaw

Katybug said:


> *A simple plan that I love RK,....wife cooks one day, hubby cooks the next.  As nice as it sounds, I have never heard of another couple doing it that way.  I think it's GREAT!  Gives both of you a break.
> *



My wife does most of the cooking, Katybug. I cook at least one day per week or when I see a recipe I want to try. We try not to eat desserts too often but I cook most of them. If I had to cook every other day I'd soon run out of ideas. I don't know how you ladies do it.


----------



## Jillaroo

_My late husband loved to cook and he was really good, but one day he cooked something with chilli in it and it was way too hot, i suggested maybe only use 1/2 teaspoon instead of 1 teaspoon , oh no he said that's what the recipe says i have to put in haha, he made many delicious meals but OMG the mess in the kitchen was unbelievable, bless his little cotton socks, as i used to work in catering i always cleaned up as i went so there was no mess at the finish. 
                      It was lovely coming home from work and finding dinner all ready to eat very special._


----------



## SeaBreeze

My husband likes to cook certain things, he does all barbeques, makes gumbo and certain other dishes.  No set days on who cooks dinner, but we have a deal that the one who doesn't cook, cleans up...which is fine by me.  Sometimes of course, either of us will do both if in the mood. 

 I've made plenty of cooking boo boos in my day, the 'bone in' lasagna, that my hubby still laughs about.  I made a homemade sauce for my lasagna with beef neck bones, simmered them too long and the bones started coming apart...had to eat that lasagna as carefully as a wild fish, lol. 

 Then there was the lemon meringue pie mix, where I doubled the recipe except for the water...the tartness was incredible!   The French toast that my husband said he could put straps on and use them for sandals.  Then there was the green chili with pork that I went overboard with the jalapenos, it tasted really good, but too hot to eat!  

All done in my younger and wilder days, and great for a chuckle even decades later.


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight was a stir fry in the wok.. Chicken breast cubed and marinated in a honey garlic sauce for a few hours.. Onions, garlic, broccoli, cauliflower and baby carrots all on a bed of linguini...

Breakfast was a wrap in a fry pan and eggs on top and under the broiler..
Lunch... XXXXXXXXX  Hugs and kisses from my dear princess...


----------



## Steve

We have all made some boo boos in our days.. 
I am still trying out different things in the food department and often boob it...

One problem I have is trying to substitute ingredients I don't have when I am cooking.. 
When it calls for meat, I often use chicken instead..


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Sunday) was burgers on the BBQ.. Homemade using minced chicken..
They were super good and juicy..

Breakfast; I made princess an omelette while I had some shredded wheat..
Lunch.. Need I say ??? Nothing !!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Decided to do a few days of a partial "fast", just drank water and juices, ate a peach, and had some non fat greek yogurt with lemon juice and honey for breakfast.  Dinner was a can of spinach with butter, salt, pepper and turmeric. Had some unsweetened organic dried apples I bought from Costco as a snack.  Hubby had some pork in red chili sauce that he made previously and froze, he ate that wrapped in flour tortillas.

Steve, chicken burgers are more healthy for sure, especially homemade.  We buy those Morning Star "Griller's Prime" veggie burgers, and have them on hand for a quick easy meal...the 'griller's prime' actually taste really good!


----------



## Steve

I don't buy anything frozen as far as prepared meals goes.. Especially burgers.. 
It is really very simple to make my own burgers and at least I can have them "man size" and flavoured the way we like.. 
I use primarily minced chicken or minced turkey as my minced for everything.. I very very rarely buy minced beef.. Minced veal, but there again, not very often..
When the minced (chicken - turkey) goes on special ($1.99), I buy a ton of it and freeze the packages which are 454g or one pound.. That makes 4 nice sized burgers.. It also makes a lovely meat loaf..

As far as those tortillas goes, I use them all the time.. That is what I call a wrap..

Where we live, there isn't a Cosco.. We don't even have a grocery store in our village.. The closest Cosco is in Sudbury which is about 90 minutes east from us.. When we go to Sudbury, we hit the Wallmart store which is a real treat for us.........


----------



## Warrigal

Our meal tonight was very simple. Fish rissoles made with canned tuna, mashed potato and diced onion, crumbed and cooked in a little oil and served with a side salad. These days I prefer something simple but I do like stir frys and curries for some exciting flavours.


----------



## Steve

Tonight for supper I made something very special.. Labour intensive but it was worth it..

A dish of sausages, veggies, wine on a bed of Fettuccini..
Fry onions, garlic till soft.. Add the inside of one pound of sausages (I used veal) and cook till no longer pink.. Add red wine, chicken stock, herbs and spices, veggies, and cook till the sauce reduces and the veggies are cooked..
Serve over a bed of fettuccini...

Breakfast was my version of an egg McMuffin on a bun..
Lunch.... XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Steve

Tonight I made something simple and fast..
Chicken drumsticks on the BBQ..
A sweet potato (yam) zapped in the microwave and mashed with butter..
Coleslaw (oil & vinegar)

Breakfast; omelette
Lunch.. Don't ask because it is nothing .......


----------



## rkunsaw

Steve said:


> A sweet potato (yam) zapped in the microwave and mashed with butter..
> 
> 
> Which was it? sweet potato or yam.  I am constantly surprised at the number of people who think they are the same thing.
> 
> I've even seen cans at the store with both names. Sweet potatoes are not even remotely related to yams


----------



## Steve

Actually it was a yam and NOT a sweet potato..
I often refer to a yam as a sweet potato but they are different..

Thanks for the notice.. I will try hard to be a good boy from now on regarding them..


----------



## rkunsaw

Okay Steve. Since you promised to be good, I won't turn you in to the authorities. :lofl:

I don't think I've ever seen a yam. I grow sweet potatoes so am probably more aware of the word usage than most.


----------



## Katybug

rkunsaw said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> A sweet potato (yam) zapped in the microwave and mashed with butter..
> 
> 
> Which was it? sweet potato or yam.  I am constantly surprised at the number of people who think they are the same thing.
> 
> I've even seen cans at the store with both names. Sweet potatoes are not even remotely related to yams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"NOT EVEN REMOTELY RELATED TO YAMS?????!!!   Well, that was my new thing to learn for the day.  All my life I've thought they were one & the same.   What is the difference, RK?  Now, I don't know what I'm eating.  LOL
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## Anne

I'm with ya, Katybug!!  I know they're not exactly the same, but what IS the difference???


----------



## rkunsaw

Here you go Katybug and Anne. Yams are very rare in the U.S. Sweet potatoes are in the same family as morning glories. The flowers look alike.

http://homecooking.about.com/od/howtocookvegetables/a/sweetpotatodiff.htm


----------



## rkunsaw

For dinner today I made Habanero chicken, asparagus and deviled eggs.


----------



## Katybug

rkunsaw said:


> Here you go Katybug and Anne. Yams are very rare in the U.S. Sweet potatoes are in the same family as morning glories. The flowers look alike.
> 
> http://homecooking.about.com/od/howtocookvegetables/a/sweetpotatodiff.htm



*Thanks, RK.  Good info.  They've always been sweet potatoes to me.  I've never called them yams, nor does anyone else I know -- because they aren't!  But I have assumed all these yrs hearing the term "candied yams," they meant sweet potatoes.  Glad you set me straight on that!*


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight was salmon fillets fried in a buttery, lemony, dill sauce..
A fresh garden salad..

Breakfast; omelette
Lunch.... Again, don't ask !!!


----------



## Diwundrin

Rump steak topped with mushrooms and shallots braised in butter and a dob of cream, a grilled tomato, a tiny avocado, and a cob of corn.


The avocados are local. Someone dumped 2 boxes of them at the P.O.  The little ones, 3 for a buck, the bigger ones 2 for a buck and they don't come cheaper than that.  There was a sign opposite the main door for those who have mailboxes and don't always go into the counter.
"The AVOs are Back!"   Wow, I thought,  Apprehended Violence Orders at the post office, things are getting out of hand. 

  Will mustn't have thought of that when he put the sign up.



It's one of the benefits of living in a small community. Will and Anne who run the PO allow locals to use it as a shop and there's all manner of local crafts and produce turn up.  They do the marketing, selling, and money sorting and charge  zero for their efforts.  They get local hero awards every year, and a local Australian of Year.  And well deserved.  It's worth not getting mail deliveries to have go to the PO and keep up with what's happening, they are the CPU of the village.


----------



## Jillaroo

_That was a meal fot for a Queen  Di, that sounds delicious, myself i had a frozen McCain Pizza sub 

 The small PO's are the best they had one where Ian & I lived and it was great, but they didn't sell things there the local store did that              _


----------



## Steve

Tonight for supper I am planning an Italian meal..
I have some lovely sausages that I will take out of their skin and cook with some red wine and some veggies, herbs and spices.. 
I will create some sort of a sauce and serve that over some penne pasta..

An antipasto salad will go well with all that...

Breakfast will be eggs of some sort.. 
Lunch will be as always...... Nothing at all !!!!!


----------



## Katybug

Diwundrin said:


> Rump steak topped with mushrooms and shallots braised in butter and a dob of cream, a grilled tomato, a tiny avocado, and a cob of corn.
> 
> 
> The avocados are local. Someone dumped 2 boxes of them at the P.O.  The little ones, 3 for a buck, the bigger ones 2 for a buck and they don't come cheaper than that.  There was a sign opposite the main door for those who have mailboxes and don't always go into the counter.
> "The AVOs are Back!"   Wow, I thought,  Apprehended Violence Orders at the post office, things are getting out of hand.
> 
> Will mustn't have thought of that when he put the sign up.
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of the benefits of living in a small community. Will and Anne who run the PO allow locals to use it as a shop and there's all manner of local crafts and produce turn up.  They do the marketing, selling, and money sorting and charge  zero for their efforts.  They get local hero awards every year, and a local Australian of Year.  And well deserved.  It's worth not getting mail deliveries to have go to the PO and keep up with what's happening, they are the CPU of the village.



LOL at your AVO's being back and I love your description of your friendly community -- with deep envy.  But I'm p.o'd because I just paid $1.79 for 1 avocado today. It's one of my favorite things, so I'll pay the price.  I had a veggie lunch so guac is going to be dinner tonight. (And how lucky you are to have Will and Anne!  A true bonus of a small town.)


----------



## SeaBreeze

We had Prosciutto and Danish Cream Havarti cheese on croissant rolls with onion, mayo and brown mustard sandwiches.


----------



## Katybug

SeaBreeze said:


> We had Prosciutto and Danish Cream Havarti cheese on croissant rolls with onion, mayo and brown mustard sandwiches.



That sounds so good.  I'm not one who has to have the standard fare for meals and what you had makes me wish I had been there to share.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Wish you were here too Katy, there was plenty, some left over for a snack or light lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Jillaroo

_I just had some mashed avocado on toast yummo_


----------



## Steve

I made that Italian meal and it turned out just fabulous and then some..

Princess actually asked for seconds.....


----------



## Diwundrin

Katy that's cheap for Avocados, they grow them around here yet still charge $2.50 each in the supermarket.  They can hardly be charging for extra transport costs.  The ones from N.Qld yes, but from just up the road?  Kidding.

There's a lot of local stuff sold around here and in the next town.  The Indians there all grow stuff in their yards and sell them in their shops.  It's nothing unusual to buy bananas, beans spinach or tomatoes from a box in a dress shop.  Or local preserves, and whatever Indians call chutneys etc from the end of the counter in a hardware store, or junk jewellery in a take-away.

There is an Indian fruit shop which is much cheaper than the supermarket  but a bit out of the way to get to.  
They sell home made soaps and potions with Sanskrit or whatever labels, and shelves of Indian flours herbs and spices in little home packed plastic bags as their sideline. 

   (What health inspectors?)

There's a growers market down near the beach there 3 Saty's a month but it's all sold out before I get out of bed so that's not on for me.
No one does roadside stalls though, the council probably charge for them, and the highway is too damned dangerous to have dozy tourists pulling over to buy a banana,  so why not just sell the wife's and neighbours'  handiwork and garden crop in your own shop, whatever it is?   Works just fine. 
Problem is you never know who's got what, when and where so it's a lucky dip. 



I'm going to miss that hunting and gathering excitement when I move back to civilization.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Steve said:


> I made that Italian meal and it turned out just fabulous and then some....



It sounded like it would be yummy Steve, what kind of sausages did you use?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Katybug said:


> But I'm p.o'd because I just paid $1.79 for 1 avocado today. It's one of my favorite things, so I'll pay the price.  I had a veggie lunch so guac is going to be dinner tonight.



I usually wait until they're on sale, a lot of times I get them 2 for $1, either at the supermarket or the Sprouts natural food store.  I love homemade guacamole, we usually make nachos with it.


----------



## Steve

Veal sausages..
Almost the only kind I buy.......


----------



## Steve

Chicken breasts bone in baked in the oven with a honey, garlic sauce .....
Steamed mini potatoes in butter..
Coleslaw..
Pot of decaf coffee..

Breakfast; omelette for my Princess and bran flakes for me.....
Lunch... As usual, nothing....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Steve said:


> Veal sausages..
> Almost the only kind I buy.......



Wow, bet they're good, I never had a veal sausage...veal cutlet only (and very rarely).


----------



## SeaBreeze

Finished off the prosciutto sandwiches, and had some artichoke hearts...that's all for tonight.


----------



## Steve

Sometimes I buy all beef sausages but not very often..

That is the only sausage I can eat.. We don't eat pork....


----------



## Diwundrin

It's like hunting for the holy grail to find someone who makes sausages as they used to be, beef and fat with sage and thyme and not too much salt. I've no problem with the right amount of salt in things but everything is getting overloaded with it now.  
Sausages were called 'mystery bags' in my youth but the stuff they cram into them lately is the real mystery. 
 Most of them are just indigestion bombs that burn your tastebuds off before you can realize what you're eating.


----------



## rkunsaw

Today it's beef enchiladas with refried beans and guacamole.

We buy Jimmy Dean or J. C. Potter sausages.


----------



## Katybug

*Di: * Katy that's cheap for Avocados, they grow them around here yet still charge $2.50 each in the supermarket. They can hardly be charging for extra transport costs.

*It's the supermarket prices I'm complaining of and I have no one to blame but myself.  I stopped at the Farmer's Market yesterday and they were only $.79 each and much better tasting than what I bought earlier in the week.  My bad, for being willing to pay that much with Farmer's Markets all over town.  It's convenience only that allows them to get away w/their ridiculous prices, especially when, in your case, they're grown there.  *


----------



## Steve

Tonight I made some comfort food for supper..   Meatloaf...
I made a meatloaf using minced turkey..
Added diced mushrooms, onions, garlic, tomatoes, herbs and spices, grated mozzarella and one egg...
In a loaf pan at 375 till brown on top and the edges pull away...
It was simply delicious !!!!

Fresh beets from the garden was the veggie....

Breakfast; omelette
Lunch; Don't ask !!!!


----------



## Steve

I was totally bewildered yesterday as what to make for supper.. I had some veal sausages defrosted (that I thought I would BBQ) but I decided to try and create a concotion of some sort.. 
I skinned the sausages from their skin.. Wedged 2 red onions.. Sliced 3 large mushrooms.. Finely chopped 3 garlic cloves.. Finely diced a carrot.. 
Cooked them all in a fry pan with some red wine, stock, herbs and spices.. Added some chopped raisins just for fun..

Served the concotion over cooked linguini..
Well, don't ask what a GREAT meal that turned out to be..

Breakfast;.. A bagel sliced with the hole made bigger and an egg fried in the hole.. This is called a "Steve Special"
Lunch;.. Nothing !!!


----------



## rkunsaw

I made a salad of small spinach leaves, shredded red cabbage, onions, tomatoes, garlic cloves,and celery, topped with shredded cheese and chopped boiled egg.

BTW Steve... what did you have for lunch?


----------



## Steve

We NEVER eat lunch as we get up and out of bed around 11:00 am or often later.. Even after noon many days..
I make a big breakfast which we finish around 1:00pm or so and till we finish our mug of coffee it is afternoon..
I make supper around 6:30 to 7:00pm and there isn't any necessity for lunch..

We do have a fruit, yogurt, piece of cheese, or diet pop but that isn't a meal to call lunch....

That is why I say...........
Lunch.... Nothing !!!!

We are Night Owls and NOT Early Birds..


----------



## rkunsaw

I know Steve, I was just joshin you.:lofl:

I just took a fig cobbler out of the oven. Waiting for it to cool so we can dig in.


----------



## Pappy

Steve: I like your idea to fry an egg in the bagel hole. Methinks I shall try this for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Steve

Tonight for supper I made a (one very large) chicken breast pounded thin, breaded and fried in EVOO till golden..

I also made my broccoli salad that should last for several days.. 
Broccoli, onion, carrot, cheese all in a mayo sauce.....
If anyone wants the recipe, just ask.....

Breakfast;  Omelette with a toasted bagel with cream cheese..
Lunch.. I won't mention it...... But.... an apple


----------



## Anne

Steve said:


> Tonight for supper I made a (one very large) chicken breast pounded thin, breaded and fried in EVOO till golden..
> 
> I also made my broccoli salad that should last for several days..
> Broccoli, onion, carrot, cheese all in a mayo sauce.....
> If anyone wants the recipe, just ask.....
> 
> Breakfast;  Omelette with a toasted bagel with cream cheese..
> Lunch.. I won't mention it...... But.... an apple




I'd like your recipe, Steve.  We make something similar without the cheese, but with garlic and cauliflower, and then toss it all with ranch dressing.  Sometimes diced bacon on top. Yummy.   Maybe you could put it in the recipe thread, so we don't lose it.  

Ahh; you had lunch...we usually have an early lunch instead of breakfast, since we're not hungry for awhile.  However....breakfast is good anytime.


----------



## Jillaroo

_I had homemade Chicken  Curry that has loads of vegs in it and served with brown rice_


----------



## rkunsaw

Today I'm planning on a breakfast meal for dinner. Sausage patties, fried eggs, grits and toast.


----------



## JustBonee

rkunsaw said:


> Today I'm planning on a breakfast meal for dinner. Sausage patties, fried eggs, grits and toast.


I like your way of thinking ...  breakfast for dinner! ..  Have done that often over the years, the sausage, eggs, hash browns, etc.,  in the evening..  It worked out well when my husband would come home late from work and didn't want to go with a heavy meal.


----------



## terra

Here's a quickie meal for those times when you only have a minute or so.

Break and egg into your favourite coffee mug,.. sprinkle in some salt & pepper,...whisk with a fork for 10 seconds,.. place in microwave oven and cook for 30 to 50 seconds on high.  
The egg mixture in the mug will puff up and rise to fill the mug.  Remove from microwave and break it up with the fork for a few seconds and enjoy.


----------



## Diwundrin

I've been doing scrambled eggs in the nuke like that for years too Tezz.  In a flat bottom bowl though, with a bit of milk.  Mum loved it like that, not my preferred way of scrambled eggs but she liked it kind of 'fluffy'.  Did it in 30 second bursts, stirring between to keep it cooked evenly.

I don't hold with some things only being eaten at certain times of day. I eat what I want when I want.  Often have bacon and eggs for dinner, or last night's 'rons' of a baked dinner for brunch.  Never get up early enough these days for it to qualify as breakfast.

When I was working, the night shift crew would bring in bits and pieces, chops, veges, dessert and we'd cook up a 'dinner' at 2am.  That was in the good old days before OH&S got to be OCD and the meal room still doubled as a 'pop up' kitchen.  



Some of the most memorable  'dinners' were 3am pie floaters fetched up to Central from Harry's Cafe de Wheels by a hungry train controller with a car, a sense of adventure, and the kindness to ask if anyone else would like him to pick some up for them.   That didn't happen anywhere near often enough!  Yumm.


----------



## Steve

I just posted the recipe for my cold broccoli salad in another thread..


----------



## seabreezy

Tonight supper at my house is a boneless pork loin, homemade mac and cheese, and some lima beans. Dessert is a homemade pumpkin pie!


----------



## rkunsaw

seabreezy said:


> Tonight supper at my house is a boneless pork loin, homemade mac and cheese, and some lima beans. Dessert is a homemade pumpkin pie!



Sounds good Seabreezy. I'm not a big fan of lima beans but once in a while they make a nice change from pintos and great northerns.


----------



## Steve

Tonight was another of those experiment nights with an Italian theme in mind..
Sausage inners with onions, garlic, mushers, tomatoes, and green beans in a wine sauce and stock..
Served over a bed of penne ...

Somehow this concoction was simply scrumptious !!!!

Breakfast.. Scrambled eggs for my Princess while I had some shredded wheat..
I won't even mention Lunch !!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Whole wheat spaghetti with red sauce for us.


----------



## Steve

Last night I made a Tuna casserole using tons of veggies and making it a one dish meal (that I love) ....

Breakfast; omelette with chives and cheddar
Lunch; As usual, nothing....


----------



## nan

Home made spinach and mushroom  pastry roll, with home grown  organic spinach for us.


----------



## seabreezy

Got a whole chicken roasting in the oven with sweet taters and onions from our garden, and will cook some creamed corn, also from the garden.


----------



## Old Hipster

Left over homemade clam chowder, made from clams my mister dug on Friday.


----------



## Steve

Tonight I made chicken drumsticks on the BBQ and then drowned them in a tangy BBQ sauce..
Fresh (from the garden) parsnips and carrots steamed, smashed with butter..

Breakfast; bagel with scrambled egg and cheese
Lunch; Why do I even bother to mention ????


----------



## SeaBreeze

We had sandwiches today on French bread with left over barbequed rib-eye steaks that hubby made the day before.  Had onions, tomatoes and mayo on them.


----------



## Steve

I know I must prepare something for supper for tonight, but I have absolutely NO idea what to make..
I was thinking of taking out of the freezer a package (pound) of minced chicken..
Definately NO burgers !!!!!
Definately NO pasta !!!!!
Definately NO casserole !!!

That leaves either meat balls in a sauce or a traditional meat loaf (comfort food)...

That's it !!!!*  Its snowing like crazy as I write this post.. * Comfort food it is .....

I will make a meatloaf using up some of the mushrooms I have, fresh red onions from our garden, chopped garlic, a scrapped carrot from our garden, egg, herbs, spices, and other things (bread crumbs, ketchup,).....

Steamed mini potatoes with butter and chopped parsley..

Breakfast; Bagel with the hole made bigger, cut in half and an egg fried in the middle of each half till the white is done and the yellow is runny to dip the bagel in the yellow.. 
Served with a glass of orange juice and a pot of fresh brewed coffee (folgers black)....

Lunch......... XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## rkunsaw

Meatloaf is always a good choice Steve. I've never used chicken though. I usually use a mixture of ground beef chuck or leaner and pork sausage.


----------



## TICA

Steve said:


> That's it !!!!*  Its snowing like crazy as I write this post.. * Comfort food it is .....



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.    Your dinner sounds great and meatloaf in the snow would be my choice too.   It is too early for snow here (I hope) although there is frost on the roof and cars every morning so it will be here soon enough.


----------



## Steve

Meatloaf was good... 
Actually it was very good ....
I went a bit heavy on the fresh garlic, but it still was good...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Took home some smothered chili rellanos (crispy) from a good Mexican restaurant.


----------



## rkunsaw

Today I'm cooking Mackerel patties in the deep fryer, English peas, and boiled onions.


----------



## Steve

Again today I have NO idea what to make for supper..
Whenever I am undecided, I always have some frozen fish in the freezer to fall back on..
I know that's an easy way out, but fish is important in our diets..

That's it !!! Fish pan fried in some sort of a sauce I will concoct.. Served on a bed of couscous made with stock..
Steamed broccoli.. 
Small side salad..

Breakfast; Scrambled eggs served on a toasted bun based with melted cheese..
Glass of orange juice...... Pot of perk coffee..
Lunch... Ha.. Ha..


----------



## Katybug

I froze the rest of the Greek food from the restaurant yesterday....having it for lunch and dinner was enough.  Because I'm craving it, tonight I'm making tuna salad and having the last of the homemade veggie soup my daughter brought over.


----------



## Steve

I made the salmon fillets and instead of couscous, I made a mamaliga to go with it.. simply delicious !!!!

Instead of broccoli and a salad, I made some beets.. I don't eat beets very often because I don't know what to do with them.. 
I just bought a 10 pound bag and am scratching my head as what to do with them.....

Any ideas ????


----------



## Steve

Tomorrow for supper, I took out of the freezer a package of *Moose Meat*.. I believe they are steaks, but I am not sure..
I will be putting them in the slow cooker in any case.. I will add some red wine, stock, herbs and spices and cook on low for about 6 hours or so.. 
I will add some veggies when there is about 2 hours left to cook..

This will be served over a bed of pasta of some sort, perhaps penne..

Breakfast; omelette of some sort.....
Lunch.... Why do I even bother mentioning it.....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Steve, here's some info on beets...http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?t=20313&highlight=beets

Today we had oven grilled salmon fillets with boiled Yukon gold potatoes.


----------



## Diwundrin

I have a rolled pot roast lined up for tonight.  I haven't done one for years and put it on early as it's usually like boiling leather, but this one is 'melting' after an hour.  Mmmmmm yummm.   Siiiigh, I am sure going to miss that butcher. 



Took some short cuts and used butter instead of dripping, and a lot of onion powder instead of peeling one. The usual mixed herbs, Herbemare sea salt and garlic salt in the water. Quick, easy tender and tastes fantastic, way to gooooo.  Just the veges, sweet potato, pumpkin 'n peas to do.  Early dinner tonight.


----------



## Jillaroo

_I am just having a diet shake very boring, wishing it was Chinese Food_


----------



## TICA

I had breakfast for dinner last night.  Maple bacon, scrambled eggs with some cheddar shredding on top, baked tomato with oregano, salt and pepper and shredded parmesan cheese and toast.  I don't have breakie for dinner often, but it was a nice change.

Tonight - who knows?  :dunno:


----------



## rkunsaw

Today will be the leftover mackerel patties and peas and I think I'll make a couple of deviled eggs.


----------



## Steve

Well folks.................... The *Moose Meat *stew was one of the best meals I have ever made, bar none !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I put the meat in the slow cooker with some red wine and a bit of stock.. Cooked it for about 5 hours and then I added a ton of veggies, spices and herbs and cooked it for another 2 hours..

Served it on a bed of rigatoni...
Simply perfect and superbly delicious........


----------



## Pappy

Steve.....my kind of meal. I love food that cooks all day in the crock pot. Uummm.


----------



## Steve

Pappy..
I agree and it is almost impossible to create a bad meal that way..

I also like those casseroles that are one dish meals..


----------



## seabreezy

Supper tonight is going to be a pot of my beef vegetable soup. All the veggies in it come from our garden, which makes it especially tasty! I think i will make some cornbread muffins to go with it. It's rather chilly today in South Carolina so it's a perfect day for this kind of meal.  Yum, I can't wait until it's time to eat, lol


----------



## rkunsaw

seabreezy said:


> Supper tonight is going to be a pot of my beef vegetable soup. All the veggies in it come from our garden, which makes it especially tasty! I think i will make some cornbread muffins to go with it. It's rather chilly today in South Carolina so it's a perfect day for this kind of meal.  Yum, I can't wait until it's time to eat, lol



Copy cat:lofl: Yesterday we opened a jar of vegetable soup we canned this summer and cooked some stew meat to go in it.Gonna have more of it tonite.


----------



## seabreezy

LOL rkunsaw.......you must have sent thoughts of soup my way.  Wanna share your recipe for canning that soup? I have been wanting to can soups, but simply have not had the time. I'm hoping next week to cook and can some beef and chicken broth, plus I still have banana peppers to can, and tomatoes in the freezer I want to make sauce with and can. :stirthepot:epper:


----------



## rkunsaw

Seabreezy, I do most of the gardening and help with the preparation, but my wife does the actual canning. The only recipe we have is the Ball Blue book to give canning times. 

There is no recipe because every batch we make has different vegetables that happen to be ready in the garden. We try to get as much variety of vegetables as we can in each batch.


----------



## Katybug

SeaBreeze said:


> Took home some smothered chili rellanos (crispy) from a good Mexican restaurant.



Rellanos sound so good and now you're talking my kind of cooking these days, little or no cooking.  And to think I owned my own catering business for a few years, loved every minute of it at the time -- relatively young and and had lots of energy -- but I totally burned out on it.  Rarely do any serious cooking anymore, other than for guests (and that's not often) or holidays. Living alone sometimes has definite advantages. (wink!)


----------



## Steve

I am thinking Italian for tomorrow supper..
I have some lovely veal sausages that will make a superb dish with red wine and many veggies and served on a bed of pasta of some kind.....


----------



## seabreezy

This afternoon, Tony is going to grill us up a couple of rib eye steaks. I will do some baked potatoes and also cook some onions and mushrooms to top the steaks with. He's doing this in celebration of my birthday which was this past Tuesday, the 22nd. He had to work that day so we're celebrating today.  Oh, and he's carving a pumpkin right now for Halloween...he's such a big kid, lol.:happy:


----------



## rkunsaw

So your birthday was Tuesday, the 22nd, or Tuesday was your 22nd birthday? Either way Happy Birthday!!!

I made an unstuffed pepper casserole today. Not bad but needed more seasoning.


----------



## seabreezy

LOL rkunsaw........it sure as heck wasn't my 22nd birthday! I wouldn't go back that far for nothin'. It was my 55th birthday, don't like that number much, but no choice but to take it. Yer as young as ya feel! Thanks for the birthday wish!! 
That unstuffed pepper casserole sounds good!


----------



## SeaBreeze

seabreezy said:


> This afternoon, Tony is going to grill us up a couple of rib eye steaks. I will do some baked potatoes and also cook some onions and mushrooms to top the steaks with. He's doing this in celebration of my birthday which was this past Tuesday, the 22nd. He had to work that day so we're celebrating today.



Happy belated birthday Seabreezy! :happybday:  We love rib-eyes too, and hubby makes them on the charcoal barbeque also.  Those caramelized onions are to die for with them too!


----------



## SeaBreeze

We ordered delivery yesterday from a good Chinese restaurant, so we had the leftovers tonight, beef with scallions, coconut curry shrimp, basil shrimp and coconut curry pork.


----------



## Katybug

seabreezy said:


> This afternoon, Tony is going to grill us up a couple of rib eye steaks. I will do some baked potatoes and also cook some onions and mushrooms to top the steaks with. He's doing this in celebration of my birthday which was this past Tuesday, the 22nd. He had to work that day so we're celebrating today.  Oh, and he's carving a pumpkin right now for Halloween...he's such a big kid, lol.:happy:



HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY.  I hope it will be a very special year for you and yours.  That meal you 2 put together sounds delicious.  I dearly love m'rooms and onions, but have never put them on my steak.  I look forward to trying that!

Again, have a wonderful b'day week!


----------



## Ozarkgal

seabreezy said:


> This afternoon, Tony is going to grill us up a couple of rib eye steaks. I will do some baked potatoes and also cook some onions and mushrooms to top the steaks with. He's doing this in celebration of my birthday which was this past Tuesday, the 22nd. He had to work that day so we're celebrating today.  Oh, and he's carving a pumpkin right now for Halloween...he's such a big kid, lol.:happy:



Happy belated Birthday seabreezy!  Those ribeyes sound great..Hope you really enjoyed them.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Yesterday I stuffed a whole chicken with lots of garlic, butter and spices under the skin and roasted it beer can style over the campfire.  When it was almost done I cut it in half and slathered half with bbq sauce, wrapped it in foil to finish and eat tonight.  The other half was served with  dressing, gravy and a broccoli medley steamed over the camp fire as well.  Love that camp fire cooking, and this is the time of year for it!


----------



## seabreezy

Thank you Seabreeze, Katybug and Ozarkgal for the kind words!  We truly enjoyed our steak dinner. I have to say my man is the King of the Grill when he cooks, lol.  
Katybug, you really should try those onions and mushrooms on a steak. I don't eat mushrooms but LOVE the caramelized onions. Tony wraps the mushrooms up in foil and puts button on them, then puts them on the grill with the steaks. I'll admit they do smell good. 
Ozarkgal, we also do beer but chickens, and those are delicious! 
Seabreeze...you must love the ocean and anything about it like I do!


----------



## Steve

I've been away for a few days, but obviously I am back...

For tonight's supper, I took out of the freezer a package of B/S chicken thighs that I will be pan frying in a sauce of some sort..

I still have some carrots and parsnips from our garden that I will steam, smash, add some butter, herbs, and spices ..... as a veggie..


Breakfast will be scrambled eggs..
Lunch.. ???????


----------



## rkunsaw

I found some sauerkraut in the freezer Monday and put it in the refrigerator to thaw. Today I'll heat it with some Polish sausage. Maybe a pan of cornbread to go with it. 

I think I'll have a bowl of raisin bran this morning.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Rkunsaw...would you share that freezer kraut recipe with me?


----------



## rkunsaw

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_06/sauerkraut.html

This is the recipe I use for making kraut. I use the brine filled bag method.

Kraut is best straight from the crock and gets better the longer it's in the crock, up to a point. After we get tired of eating it so often we either can or freeze the rest.

Canning reduces the benefits of fermentation. I'm not sure about the effects of freezing it.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Thanks Rkunsaw....love sauerkraut with sausage and would love to try making some. Since it calls for pretty specific temperatures while fermenting, where do you keep it while it's working?


----------



## rkunsaw

It depends on the weather. We like to make it in the fall while temperatures are moderate and keep it in the garage.If temperatures get too extreme on way or the other we move it into the house. 

We never seem to have the ideal temps but it so far has always turned out good.


----------



## SeaBreeze

We had fresh caught Rainbow Trout, fried in butter until crispy skinned, with a rice mix.


----------



## Ozarkgal

SeaBreeze said:


> We had fresh caught Rainbow Trout, fried in butter until crispy skinned, with a rice mix.



You're killing me SB, that's one of my favorites...we're going fishing for a few days next week and I sure hope we catch some of those rainbows.  MmmMmm..I can taste them now , pan fried over the campfire.


----------



## Steve

My dearest Princess (wife) has been asking me for Italian again ever since I made that awesome meal last week..
Well, tonight looks like I will accommodate her once more..

I have some veal sausages that I will skin, cook in onions, garlic and other veggies in a red wine sauce with herbs and spices..
I will serve that over a bed of pasta..

An antipasto salad on the side..

Breakfast; I have some good burger buns (Vienna rolls) that I will toast (under the broiler) with butter and place some cheese on the bottom half and place a scrambled egg with chives on top and then cover..

Lunch;....... I won't say !!!


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> Yesterday I stuffed a whole chicken with lots of garlic, butter and spices under the skin and roasted it beer can style over the campfire.  When it was almost done I cut it in half and slathered half with bbq sauce, wrapped it in foil to finish and eat tonight.  The other half was served with  dressing, gravy and a broccoli medley steamed over the camp fire as well.  Love that camp fire cooking, and this is the time of year for it!



*Will you please adopt me?*layful:


----------



## Katybug

SeaBreeze said:


> We had fresh caught Rainbow Trout, fried in butter until crispy skinned, with a rice mix.



*Some of the best fish you can have, lucky you!  Makes my mouth water just thinking about it!
*


----------



## Katybug

seabreezy said:


> Thank you Seabreeze, Katybug and Ozarkgal for the kind words!  We truly enjoyed our steak dinner. I have to say my man is the King of the Grill when he cooks, lol.
> Katybug, you really should try those onions and mushrooms on a steak. I don't eat mushrooms but LOVE the caramelized onions. Tony wraps the mushrooms up in foil and puts button on them, then puts them on the grill with the steaks. I'll admit they do smell good.
> Ozarkgal, we also do beer but chickens, and those are delicious!
> Seabreeze...you must love the ocean and anything about it like I do!



*Funny you should mention the onions & mushrooms on steak, as our supper club is having a "bring your own meat" cookout next week. We can't have a grill here at the condos unless you go to the pool.  It's closed for the season, and anyway it's a PIA using the elevator back and forth.  So if I'm craving steak it's off to a restaurant.  I don't eat a lot of beef, but when I do I want it to be special, and can't wait to try this.   Thx for the suggestion.*


----------



## Steve

Today for supper I took out of the freezer 2 lovely chicken breasts with the bone in but skinned.. 
I will dry marinate them and bake them in the oven with carrots, mini potatoes, celery, onions, and some sliced Turkey sausage..  I will add some white wine to the pan..

I have loads of broccoli that I will steam some and serve with a sesame garlic sauce..

I will be trying that cake concoction using crushed pineapple and angel food cake mix..

Breakfast; Bagel sliced with the hole made bigger and a fried egg in the middle..
Lunch............ Why do I ever bother to mention it ??????


----------



## Ozarkgal

Last night I made sweet and sour sirloin pork chops and fried rice.  I made a big wok full of rice since Mr. O requested leftovers. When dinner was over there wasn't a grain of that rice left, everyone ate like little piggies.

Tonight, it's steaks with a stir fry of zucchini, yellow squash, broccoli, mushrooms, red peppers and onions done on the campfire, with a few cold brewskies while we're cooking.  T-bones for the guys and a New York for me. 

This daylight savings thing is cramping my style for cooking outside..it gets dark way too early!

Katybug..that supper club thing sounds like fun.  More details please.  How did it get started, do you rotate going to each others places, etc.?

Steve, your Italian meal sounds wonderful.  Hubby is Italian and he has to have a spaghetti fix every so often to keep the oregano in his system.layful:


----------



## seabreezy

Since it's so chilly today, i'm planning on making a pot of beef stew for supper tonight, pure comfort, warm yer belly kinda food, lol. 
We picked the last of the turnip greens from the garden yesterday, got them all cleaned and cut up, so this morning i'm going to blanch and get them in the freezer.


----------



## Old Hipster

Roast chicken with baked spuds and fresh streamed carrots.

Then we boil what's left of the chicken with chopped celery and onions and bay leaves. After about an hour take the chicken out, strip it from the bones and make soup tomorrow with lots of veggies and rice and then eat that for about 3 days.

Anymore about the only way we can cut back on expenses is to stretch out the food budget as much as possible.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Nachos tonight.with some light beer to wash them down...Mr. O does a great job on these and it's been a  while since we had them.  I was busy grooming the Gangstas today, and didn't plan anything for dinner..It was a nice treat, and he even did the dishes.


----------



## Steve

Tonight I made another one of my experimental concoctions using Turkey sausage filling and onions, garlic, mushrooms, celery and cooked in a red wine sauce..
Served over a bed of spiral pasta..

Please don't ask but it was a total success.. We both had seconds...

Breakfast was a scrambled egg on a toasted bun..
Lunch.. Why do I post that ???


----------



## Steve

For supper tomorrow night, I took out of the freezer one large chicken breast that I will cube and make a stir fry in the wok......
Onions, garlic, mushrooms, celery, and broccoli will be the veggies...

Breakfast will be a sliced bagel with the hole made bigger and an egg in the middle...

I won't even mention the word "lunch" ......


----------



## SeaBreeze

Just ate light, some spiral cut ham and crackers.


----------



## Ozarkgal

*Steve:*


> I won't even mention the word "lunch" ......




Whatcha got against lunch, Steve?


----------



## Steve

Well, I don't have anything against lunch..
We get up at approx. 11:30am and till I get downstairs, make breakfast, and have our mug of coffee it is sometimes almost 1:00pm..

Supper is generally around the 6:00 to 6:30 mark which means eating lunch is unnecessary and we are not in the mood to eat, especially after a larger breakfast.......

That is why I keep on saying..... Lunch ??? Don't even mention it !!!!!!

For example, note the time I am posting this..
We are night owls, not early birds........


----------



## Ozarkgal

Gotcha...we get up early and have coffee, but no one likes to eat until around noon, so we end up having either a late breakfast or early lunch...I would love to be able to have an early dinner, say around 4:00 pm, but it always ends up to be around 6:30-7:00 pm...can't seem to get off that schedule from the working days.


----------



## Steve

Actually when we were in business, (in Montreal), we also had weird hours..
We had a "Video" movie rental shop and we opened at noon every day, and closed at 2:00am.. We did this for 7 long years.. Never a day off and we NEVER closed.. We were open 365 days a year and during the holidays season, (mid December till early Jan.) we were open 24/7..

That is most likely why we are still night owls.......
Besides we find that nothing important ever happens in the morning..

Why am I up at this hour ??? 
I went to the bathroom and I have trouble falling back asleep, so I came on here for a few minutes.. Back to bed till later !!!


----------



## Pappy

Had to replace our crock pot yesterday. Looking forward to a big helping of goulash tonight.


----------



## rkunsaw

This morning I had a sausage patty and an egg.

For lunch we had top sirloin steak, sweet potato,and sweet peas along with a prepackaged oriental mix salad.

I don't usually buy the packaged salads but this was very good.

For supper we usually just snack on whatever we can find. cereal, cheese & crackers, popcorn,etc.


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> Last night I made sweet and sour sirloin pork chops and fried rice.  I made a big wok full of rice since Mr. O requested leftovers. When dinner was over there wasn't a grain of that rice left, everyone ate like little piggies.
> 
> Tonight, it's steaks with a stir fry of zucchini, yellow squash, broccoli, mushrooms, red peppers and onions done on the campfire, with a few cold brewskies while we're cooking.  T-bones for the guys and a New York for me.
> 
> This daylight savings thing is cramping my style for cooking outside..it gets dark way too early!
> 
> Katybug..that supper club thing sounds like fun.  More details please.  How did it get started, do you rotate going to each others places, etc.?
> 
> Steve, your Italian meal sounds wonderful.  Hubby is Italian and he has to have a spaghetti fix every so often to keep the oregano in his system.layful:



Sending you a PM re the supper club.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Pappy said:


> Had to replace our crock pot yesterday. Looking forward to a big helping of goulash tonight.




How was it Pappy?

Going to go to town for dinner tonight....the local cafe has great home cooking...no dishes for me tonight!


----------



## Katybug

rkunsaw said:


> This morning I had a sausage patty and an egg.
> 
> For lunch we had top sirloin steak, sweet potato,and sweet peas along with a prepackaged oriental mix salad.
> 
> I don't usually buy the packaged salads but this was very good.
> 
> For supper we usually just snack on whatever we can find. cereal, cheese & crackers, popcorn,etc.




I've had that Oriental Salad mix, RK, thought it was very good.  Smart to have your big meal at lunch!


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> How was it Pappy?
> 
> Going to go to town for dinner tonight....the local cafe has great home cooking...no dishes for me tonight!



My favorite meal.....OUT!  Hope you enjoy...


----------



## Pappy

Well folks, it was delish. Two helpings good. Only problem was I had to smell it cooking all day.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Open faced grilled sesame bagel sandwiches with ham, gouda cheese, tomato and onion.


----------



## Steve

Chicken breast stir fry was superb...
We both pigged out and finished it all ......

Tomorrow is another mystery.. No idea what to do for supper .......


----------



## Katybug

I had the left over fried flounder, baked potato and slaw from lunch.  I always treat myself to lunch at this family diner when I have a dr's appt and end up getting two meals out of it.  I know you've already discovered it's 100% better to warm up most things in the oven/toaster oven, as the microwave totally ruins the texture.


----------



## Steve

I made a casserole with minced chicken for tonight..
WHAT A DISASTER IT WAS !!!
One of those meals that I can say I boobed it big time.. Just didn't taste proper...

Ended up having a toasted bagel for supper......


----------



## rkunsaw

Yesterday I made a concoction using things  we had around. 

I cut some onions,red sweet peppers and half a roasted Habanero and cooked them in olive oil until soft. I added a can of cream of mushroom soup, a can of mushroom pieces and some leftover sweet peas. Next a can of chicken breast, and a spoonful of cornstarch to thicken it a bit. Spooned the stuff over long grain/wild rice mix. Delicious.


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight I made another one of my concoctions..
I took some Turkey sausages, sliced them, mixed them with veggies in the fry pan, made a sauce, and served that over linguini..

It was sooooo good we both pigged out and ate the whole thing !!!!

Breakfast was a sliced bagel with the hole made bigger and a fried egg in the hole...

NO   LUNCH  !!!!!!!


----------



## Ozarkgal

Tonight if the weather will please co-operate, it will be pan fried trout, fried taters and hushpuppies done over the campfire with slaw on the side.  It was supposed to be nice today, but we woke up to some rain this morning.  Hopefully, it will clear off in time for our fish fry.


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> Tonight if the weather will please co-operate, it will be pan fried trout, fried taters and hushpuppies done over the campfire with slaw on the side.  It was supposed to be nice today, but we woke up to some rain this morning.  Hopefully, it will clear off in time for our fish fry.



You didn't respond on adopting me, so I'm just going to come hang out at your place.  That trout & fixin's sound so good I can taste it!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Enjoy your trout Ozarkgal, we like to pan fry ours too.  Tonight I just made an egg omelet with onions, crushed garlic, diced roasted red peppers in tortilla wraps.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Katybug said:


> You didn't respond on adopting me, so I'm just going to come hang out at your place. That trout & fixin's sounds so good I can taste it!



Oh Katy, we put the fish fry off until tomorrow...if you leave now you could make it.  There's plenty of fish to share.


MMM...SeaBreeze that sounds good.  I love roasted red peppers.  I have the produce lady at the local grocery well trained now.  When she sees me shopping she gathers up any red bells that she's rotating out and gives me a big bundle of them for about a dollar.  They are perfectly fine, better that the ones on the shelf in Walmart.  I bring them home, roast them, then freeze them for adding into all kinds of dishes.


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> Oh Katy, we put the fish fry off until tomorrow...if you leave now you could make it.  There's plenty of fish to share.



Thank you, OG!  How I wish....and it's more than the fish, it's the whole campfire style thing that is so appealing.  Hope you all have a great evening.


----------



## Jillaroo

_I just cooked up some Italian pasta sauce but vegetarian, i also add grated carrot & celery as well as the usual Italian ingredients, i served it on spiral pasta_


----------



## Ozarkgal

The campfire fish fry was a success last night..It was a challenge to fry potatoes and fish at the same time over the fire and get everything done at the same time.  I made hush puppies with jalapeno and roasted red peppers in the batter, and cooked the hush puppies in the house (yes, I really do have a stove) while I threw together the cole slaw.  The fish was wonderful, and dinner must have been a success since there wasn't a morsel left over.   



Today I found some green tomatoes in the back of the fridge that I bought last week and forgot about, so for dinner I made fried green tomatoes served with a ranch dressing with a dash or two of hot sauce for some kick. These were my fried green tomatoes for the season, have to have them at least once.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Looks good OG!   We had homemade navy and black beans with ham, made in the crock pot.


----------



## Fern

Tonight we're having ham, salad, tomatoes, new potatoes, & beetroot. (No sweets I'm trying to lose some weight).layful:


----------



## Steve

*my kitchen is closed due to illness .....

I am sick of cooking !!!!!!*


----------



## rkunsaw

Meatloaf,mashed 'taters, and green beans.


----------



## Ozarkgal




----------



## Katybug

rkunsaw said:


> Meatloaf,mashed 'taters, and green beans.



Always has been one of my favorite meals.


----------



## Steve

Can someone please tell me....

WHAT'S WITH ALL THE CHOCOLATE ?????


----------



## Jillaroo

_Oh they are just fussy pants as far as chocolate cake goes so they have a variety_


----------



## Steve

Oh...

OK....


----------



## Ozarkgal

Jillaroo said:


> _Oh they are just fussy pants as far as chocolate cake goes so they have a variety_



https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 G7OLjUwjxVA6xgpjUwjxVA6xgrtVSqWDp8N2cXGphHiqB1jBTGphHiqB1jBXaqlUsHT4bs4uNTCPFUDrGCmNTCPFUDrGCu1VKpYOnw3ZxcamEeKoHWMFMamEeKoHWMFdkFWmMAQ2t5yD  xLB0 G7ORjUwjxVA6xgpjUwjxVA6xgrrvjBtKmlVdazVv0Z0sHT4bs42NTCPFUDrGCmNTCPFUDrGCu1VKpYOnw3ZxcamEeKoHWMFMamEeKoHWMFdqqVSwdPhuzi41MI8VQOsYKY1MI8VQOsYK7VUqlg6fDdnFxqYR4qgdYwUxqYR4qgdYwV2qpVLB0 G7OLjUwjxVA6xgpjUwjxVA6xgrtVSqWDp8N2cXGphHiqB1jBTGphHiqB1jBXaqlUsHT4bs4uNTCPFUDrGCmNTCPFUDrGCu1VKpYOnw3ZxcamEeKoHWMFa2EPDJPS8N0WLgyA1jQC4ifhvIBcGg2WAnznAZM69FVeG8K/qkTm7vypNQ40RljcHHDg5VZOMGJaa12kA7RVUVsp6NnuM7Aqqh5hz91nB85zWa 09RxuB4Ol/gwvpCkfdZwfOc1mvtPUcbgeDpf4ML6QrR1O/gO4ehREWp7YREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAWuyMWmy8it5DqUFOXlH8rYWrhI0hl9QCzyqnIKZa/KqFXuINGOIAo0vplyOo2nyzclytiRwHMebIFXtDjmAaXE15bB/ZWwXs8XQNcWvFqgBPn33Z6Dk0BZ4sNhAaQHBpaQ2laFuQ0zUUVIMcWbA8pwuABDaeUS7zbtN37q BAJo99LeYZm5qDSaE38pzLUkYnjor4l1lpo3OC7O6ue7RdeF00QWeYREUlwiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAvC Ff1SJzd35UmvdLwvhX9Uic3d VJqstDl4rtMm U9Gz3GdgVVSU9Gz3GdgVVkfPnP3WcHznNZr7T1HG4Hg6X DC kKR91nB85zWa 09RxuB4Ol/gwvpCtHU7 A7h6FERanthERAEREAREQBERAEREARZC0Ny3nRkA5Cung2ThuhPiRGUa0m8OcK0y51DdDHExlBXNHIVkWEHtLXAOaQQWkVBBzELZdGbW6G2mi04n5mqzToYWQ3Q22a2w4VJoRQ5TyFSTfmk1qc3eTMlkU0X0VRKt1QRoN4/dZUQ0ogBsRXwWFzg0CpJApmv9i28JQobIwa0Gy2zavJJzmlclyFHNKVvuaKLLMlpebAIZmBy/2qxIXTqqhERCQiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiALwvhX9Uic3d VJr3S8L4V/VInN3flSarLQ5eK7TJvlPRs9xnYFVUlPRs9xnYFVZHz5z91nB85zWa 09RxuB4Ol/gwvpCkfdZwfOc1mvtPUcbgeDpf4ML6QrR1O/gO4ehREWp7YREQBERAEREAREQBERAb8KYZSJcXPeKBpaPJcdDvaVvYTDYcKHAthtwLjQmuzl7FpYDl7UW0fNYC4nNyf3kWvhCa8bEc/NkHsGRVpmcLw7sWibyz9/IyYQgth2WNNq4OL9NrIByU7VSDImwHkVLjRjNY53HQAsFbbhU5SBXYOxdTDDz4zxbfJYxjRWmYitK7BTPRSXk5RthXPVs1nSLS57gf9llKkX1NB5La5b0dg 06Gxoo8gl4qSGCt1a56LZmHFkvAYwXuFommfLlzZcuaipBb4uWc5vlPiOLQ4aBWvYb1FTHxJUrX9F 1X WVwcyG173gVbCbW3W8uvFwyUyrDLSzXtixYlTQF1xp5Tsg9vJyjSss5DEKWYwEVf5Tjp0AftsVs5D8XLsh5C7y3cpzN/ujaITq6p6unstTHgzB7XhxfWgZXLQDRXYVR8mwS9u 2XgNNbnabswyrIQYcuyGPPjOqfduAHzu/dVwuyhhwgQGtDWjlJyu9mS/wBqVzLXyc9cq/hfLKHB7WxIcEi080tmpFmuZtNAvvWnNhgNlrSHNc4FxdW1Q0yZl0ZoxIT3xPFkuIA8blAAAFoNGStM5XGJRGmBWX9Tf58wiIrHYEREAREQBERAEREAXhfCv6pE5u78qTXul4Xwr qRObu/Kk1WWhy8V2mTfKejZ7jOwKqpKejZ7jOwKqyPnzn7rOD5zms19p6jjcDwdL/BhfSFI 6zg c5rNfaeo43A8HS/wAGF9IVo6nfwHcPQoiLU9sIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAtreNWBwiQzUXtthrhyXrVRCkk3ozcdNBkIwmGpde9 n/g3k5VpoiCMFEK JGc6gc5xAyAkmnsqrEQtRF/jnWbNp1nVqbOzIgjOs2bTrOrU2dmRWIhFq2LnvJpUk0FBU1oNAR8Qu84k3UvNbtF6tRCaIvdGcSCXOJFKEkkimSmhbMpFBLy8/wC4W S91XAO0nl5cy00QrKCkqHQk5x0N1XRKtqattW7XIBfSum5aDjUqiIRHDUW2ERENAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgC8L4V/VInN3flSa90vC Ff1SJzd35Umqy0OXiu0yb5T0bPcZ2BVVJT0bPcZ2BVWR8 c/dZwfOc1mvtPUcbgeDpf4ML6QpH3WcHznNZr7T1HG4Hg6X DC kK0dTv4DuHoURFqe2VDarPLyD4lbFDTL5QqP3Wabwe4NLxTxQDKGvnWgLxy1WxL/wC1Kvf qIbI00v/AO/2UVOWeNWNYat0Obvc30vploQ6nLdm5VjW/gJhMdtMwcT7KU/lJuSLo8RsJtQDkFABdU/vVK5l/FpNwltWpoLK6WcGCJTyCaA8t/8Agqu832Q ybJIFbq1OQUypHgvYRDdaBuIZWov0AZ1JdzTdItGFFs/6dEt2LBtUBpUZDy1osHizas0NqtKZTXQhKnF6MtRZYss5gBIuJIrUEVGUXFHSzgCSLhZreKi1kqMoqgvjuYkWd0k8NLi3yRSt4qK5KitQgkn2S6zcBU3ioGmla0QjxI7owKrWk5P vmqLdgSRiuDAbIsB1TkNwJN3Kf25EE5qKzMcvg98StiyaZRaFe1WxZNzTZcWA6LYu9t9y6mDj4iWfGPnOub2D96n5Lkugus MOQm4nK4m8kf55VFTCGJKUnnksvcvjyLmNDnUsuNxBB7FrragNe G5jWktBtZaWaAg5fasMOXc5rnAeS0CpqBSvtyobRlStzX3Qxos8KSe4Va2ooTlAJAykAmpSBJPf5ra5aXgVplpU3/JSW8SK80YEWbej7BfZNgGlf2yZVZEgloaSKBwqOUISpxejLFUN/wDcgV0FoLmg3AuaCeQm8rYnpF7PKeAAXOAFdGgaEKymlJR3LYeD3uaXizZGU2hd7b1hME0tU8nSLx89C6c8PFS0OF p/lO/x2bFXc5CtOiV8yzQjMan/AO1VrlU5/GkoPEelcvQ5CLIIJcXBt4Fb8wGknIro0m9lm0KWsl4NdhVjpvjWlTCi2f9OiW7Fk2qA0qMh5a0zKkpJGJEsZDWhvFRTLQZ6UzJUh4sKVqa6LcmpP8A3C2HQtGe205KAlxrRt mi148BzHWXCh0f II4kZUozGvC Ff1SJzd35UmvdLwvhX9Uic3d VJqstDHiu0yb5T0bPcZ2BVVJT0bPcZ2BVWR8 c/dZwfOc1mvtPUcbgeDpf4ML6QpH3WcHznNZr7T1HG4Hg6X DC kK0dTv4DuHoURFqe2ZYEMvc1gJvIoMw5aLo4amQ2I2G0NLWNAskVFT/1Ra DJtkJ1sh7nUuuAArlz3rWmogc9zhavJN4Fb/YVHmcri54uayX7szwsKOY0hjWMrlcAS7a4lbUlGMOA Kcp8hnKTeXHSf8A5XJW3OTge2GxoIawZ85OU/3SlBiYKdElq836GTA7S6JZJNjznX3UGW7luFdFVfLvMeZJzOOxgzfMAD5rDJzohw4jbJLn0Fa3U0HaqSs9YEQ0PjHNoDkABy/3kUFJwk5SaX6L5 7HUZNB0SLH/RDBDeV2Sv8AdK05YWID4589xLWnOK5XDly7FhZPhsEQw3yrRJOauY0z0u2Kj54OgshkHyCTyOrXLnGVKFFgyWVMqpey WZsEwBR0V9LMPID5tvN/G1Yd ioF5b4xrnuPnPNamozDkVYU PFPhvDvKcHVbTkuNc1yx PYWFpaQa S4XkDQQcuc15VNDSxuTcl/BsYZg2ItoGrH0d7dI/ulXYbheW2I0 TEaP2Au2UWKJOsc2w5po1oDHVq4UykjJfoWGYmbTGMFbLa5cpJvJ5PYgw4TrGvlk/T7Q11mgF7iIbXOo4gWamzfpCwro4Joy1GdkaCGjS8jIPl2ozfFlbFv/AB6mzhqcLCyFDNAxorT9hs7Vz56dMSxU1ssArkvOX NiwRope4uOUkkqxEimFgKCVdUdaA6xLOd p/kNAy0zn2m/9lZPt8TBZB/U7y3/AMD 6FbEwm0 KAaaMDQb/ZasjSaZVbHwg2I95cw2XC6/ygQKA6PlylQc8YTuq4 dfj5MmFIYMOFFZkLAwjJQgZO0fJJuEHS8KI39AsuzUOnb2rDBnWhghlpcyriamhtEUBbop/KxmZAhmG21RzgSTyZAAEoXjCSotn Dbwe 3DmG5vFggaLINP4WlMxaiG3VYBtJd2EbFsYKjBgiudk8WRTSXG4fsVoudU1OVT5l4Q/uS2/4UW7guXMWK0GpaLznuGbbRaS6WD8IQ4TXCkQucKWqAU9gqjL47lY7VmWYSnrUZ5o1zfNAIzDOCKEX1zq1s 9zRCYGtDjSjQRWukkkrTdTNWnKKFZ5CZEOI15FQK3Z7wR/KUIeFFQyVaaHQdLAxGSzPNbQxHaTlNfZk at8Z4 aoPNyV0Mblp7f5WKBhMMdEcA6rw6hqK1Jyn2LFKz1gRDQ23NstIuDR/abFFDn8OeeXll6vVnTZNB0WLG/RDBDeV2Sv8AdK1MHusQ4sc cataf Tsp/ugrAyfDYAhhvlWiSf08l2el2xXPwkPFw2Bt7akknKTlI5ct/KlCPCkqpLKqXsvkyYLgiJCjQ/1my4ctnNt7Vza1W4ycYyIYkNrgaGjP0gkUJrnHItJSjqw07pPyf1/6C8L4V/VInN3flSa90vC Ff1SJzd35UmoloU4rtMm U9Gz3GdgVVSU9Gz3GdgVVkfPnP3WcHznNZr7T1HG4Hg6X DC kKR91nB85zWa 09RxuB4Ol/gwvpCtHU7 A7h6FERanthERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQGzDwgQywWw3NzWm1I9hCxRYxdSuQZALgPYFjRCihFOqQREQuEREAV0OIWkOFxBBB9itRCGqmWPMueaup8gAK6bs6xIiBJJUQREQkIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAvC Ff1SJzd35UmvdLwvhX9Uic3d VJqstDl4rtMm U9Gz3GdgVVSU9Gz3GdgVVkfPnP3WcHznNZr7T1HG4Hg6X DC kKR91nB85zWa 09RxuB4Ol/gwvpCtHU7 A7h6FERanthERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAF4Xwr 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


Hey Steve...is the kitchen still closed due to illness?  

One can never have too many chocolate cake recipes, unless it's one that has dates, fake chocolate powder and avocados in the recipe.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Oven grilled salmon and sliced Yukon gold potatoes sautéed in olive oil.  Fresh pineapple for dessert.


----------



## Steve

NO !!!  KITCHEN ISN'T CLOSED PERMANENTLY ....

NOT Really !!!!

Obviously we are still eating.. Its just I have tapered off on some of the fancy cooking and gone back to the simple dishes for a while..

Unfortunately I am *NOT* into chocolate at all..
I have a wife that is a diabetic and I always watch what I cook and serve her..

For last night, I made minced chicken burgers (sort of) on the BBQ..

For tonight, I just bought a HUGE load of chicken drumsticks, and will be using up a few tonight..


----------



## rkunsaw

Yesterday, pinto beans with some ham and cornbread.Today the leftover beans will go in some chili.

I tried one of the habanero peppers I roasted a while back. I thought removing the seeds and membranes and roasting them would reduce the heat. It didn't, not by much anyway. I like the flavor of them but they are still awfully hot. A little goes a long way.


----------



## babyboomer

Just finished with dinner!
Fried rice,with all the bits & pieces of leftovers in the fridge: bit of bacon, bit of ham, some veggies, a boiled egg, etc. all choped up, slightly fried, and boiled and drained rice on top.
Plus pickles from a jar.
Fresh fruit!


----------



## Katybug

I'm doing a baked Tilapia dish tonight with lemon juice, lemon-pepper, garlic powder, butter and capers (doubling the capers.)
Oven baked potato
Cabbage slaw w/sweet/sour dressing
And a really big glass of sweet southern iced tea w/lemon


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 G7OLjUwjxVA6xgpjUwjxVA6xgrtVSqWDp8N2cXGphHiqB1jBTGphHiqB1jBXaqlUsHT4bs4uNTCPFUDrGCmNTCPFUDrGCu1VKpYOnw3ZxcamEeKoHWMFMamEeKoHWMFdkFWmMAQ2t5yDxLB0 G7ORjUwjxVA6xgpjUwjxVA6xgrrvjBtKmlVdazVv0Z0sHT4bs42NTCPFUDrGCmNTCPFUDrGCu1VKpYOnw3ZxcamEeKoHWMFMamEeKoHWMFdqqVSwdPhuzi41MI8VQOsYKY1MI8VQOsYK7VUqlg6fDdnFxqYR4qgdYwUxqYR4qgdYwV2qpVLB0 G7OLjUwjxVA6xgpjUwjxVA6xgrtVSqWDp8N2cXGphHiqB1jBTGphHiqB1jBXaqlUsHT4bs4uNTCPFUDrGCmNTCPFUDrGCu1VKpYOnw3ZxcamEeKoHWMFa2EPDJPS8N0WLgyA1jQC4ifhvIBcGg2WAnznAZM69FVeG8K/qkTm7vypNQ40RljcHHDg5VZOMGJaa12kA7RVUVsp6NnuM7Aqqh5hz91nB85zWa 09RxuB4Ol/gwvpCkfdZwfOc1mvtPUcbgeDpf4ML6QrR1O/gO4ehREWp7YREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAWuyMWmy8it5DqUFOXlH8rYWrhI0hl9QCzyqnIKZa/KqFXuINGOIAo0vplyOo2nyzclytiRwHMebIFXtDjmAaXE15bB/ZWwXs8XQNcWvFqgBPn33Z6Dk0BZ4sNhAaQHBpaQ2laFuQ0zUUVIMcWbA8pwuABDaeUS7zbtN37q BAJo99LeYZm5qDSaE38pzLUkYnjor4l1lpo3OC7O6ue7RdeF00QWeYREUlwiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAvC Ff1SJzd35UmvdLwvhX9Uic3d VJqstDl4rtMm U9Gz3GdgVVSU9Gz3GdgVVkfPnP3WcHznNZr7T1HG4Hg6X DC kKR91nB85zWa 09RxuB4Ol/gwvpCtHU7 A7h6FERanthERAEREAREQBERAEREARZC0Ny3nRkA5Cung2ThuhPiRGUa0m8OcK0y51DdDHExlBXNHIVkWEHtLXAOaQQWkVBBzELZdGbW6G2mi04n5mqzToYWQ3Q22a2w4VJoRQ5TyFSTfmk1qc3eTMlkU0X0VRKt1QRoN4/dZUQ0ogBsRXwWFzg0CpJApmv9i28JQobIwa0Gy2zavJJzmlclyFHNKVvuaKLLMlpebAIZmBy/2qxIXTqqhERCQiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiALwvhX9Uic3d VJr3S8L4V/VInN3flSarLQ5eK7TJvlPRs9xnYFVUlPRs9xnYFVZHz5z91nB85zWa 09RxuB4Ol/gwvpCkfdZwfOc1mvtPUcbgeDpf4ML6QrR1O/gO4ehREWp7YREQBERAEREAREQBERAb8KYZSJcXPeKBpaPJcdDvaVvYTDYcKHAthtwLjQmuzl7FpYDl7UW0fNYC4nNyf3kWvhCa8bEc/NkHsGRVpmcLw7sWibyz9/IyYQgth2WNNq4OL9NrIByU7VSDImwHkVLjRjNY53HQAsFbbhU5SBXYOxdTDDz4zxbfJYxjRWmYitK7BTPRSXk5RthXPVs1nSLS57gf9llKkX1NB5La5b0dg 06Gxoo8gl4qSGCt1a56LZmHFkvAYwXuFommfLlzZcuaipBb4uWc5vlPiOLQ4aBWvYb1FTHxJUrX9F 1X WVwcyG173gVbCbW3W8uvFwyUyrDLSzXtixYlTQF1xp5Tsg9vJyjSss5DEKWYwEVf5Tjp0AftsVs5D8XLsh5C7y3cpzN/ujaITq6p6unstTHgzB7XhxfWgZXLQDRXYVR8mwS9u 2XgNNbnabswyrIQYcuyGPPjOqfduAHzu/dVwuyhhwgQGtDWjlJyu9mS/wBqVzLXyc9cq/hfLKHB7WxIcEi080tmpFmuZtNAvvWnNhgNlrSHNc4FxdW1Q0yZl0ZoxIT3xPFkuIA8blAAAFoNGStM5XGJRGmBWX9Tf58wiIrHYEREAREQBERAEREAXhfCv6pE5u78qTXul4Xwr qRObu/Kk1WWhy8V2mTfKejZ7jOwKqpKejZ7jOwKqyPnzn7rOD5zms19p6jjcDwdL/BhfSFI 6zg c5rNfaeo43A8HS/wAGF9IVo6nfwHcPQoiLU9sIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAtreNWBwiQzUXtthrhyXrVRCkk3ozcdNBkIwmGpde9 n/g3k5VpoiCMFEK JGc6gc5xAyAkmnsqrEQtRF/jnWbNp1nVqbOzIgjOs2bTrOrU2dmRWIhFq2LnvJpUk0FBU1oNAR8Qu84k3UvNbtF6tRCaIvdGcSCXOJFKEkkimSmhbMpFBLy8/wC4W S91XAO0nl5cy00QrKCkqHQk5x0N1XRKtqattW7XIBfSum5aDjUqiIRHDUW2ERENAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgC8L4V/VInN3flSa90vC Ff1SJzd35Umqy0OXiu0yb5T0bPcZ2BVVJT0bPcZ2BVWR8 c/dZwfOc1mvtPUcbgeDpf4ML6QpH3WcHznNZr7T1HG4Hg6X DC kK0dTv4DuHoURFqe2VDarPLyD4lbFDTL5QqP3Wabwe4NLxTxQDKGvnWgLxy1WxL/wC1Kvf qIbI00v/AO/2UVOWeNWNYat0Obvc30vploQ6nLdm5VjW/gJhMdtMwcT7KU/lJuSLo8RsJtQDkFABdU/vVK5l/FpNwltWpoLK6WcGCJTyCaA8t/8Agqu832Q ybJIFbq1OQUypHgvYRDdaBuIZWov0AZ1JdzTdItGFFs/6dEt2LBtUBpUZDy1osHizas0NqtKZTXQhKnF6MtRZYss5gBIuJIrUEVGUXFHSzgCSLhZreKi1kqMoqgvjuYkWd0k8NLi3yRSt4qK5KitQgkn2S6zcBU3ioGmla0QjxI7owKrWk5P vmqLdgSRiuDAbIsB1TkNwJN3Kf25EE5qKzMcvg98StiyaZRaFe1WxZNzTZcWA6LYu9t9y6mDj4iWfGPnOub2D96n5Lkugus MOQm4nK4m8kf55VFTCGJKUnnksvcvjyLmNDnUsuNxBB7FrragNe G5jWktBtZaWaAg5fasMOXc5rnAeS0CpqBSvtyobRlStzX3Qxos8KSe4Va2ooTlAJAykAmpSBJPf5ra5aXgVplpU3/JSW8SK80YEWbej7BfZNgGlf2yZVZEgloaSKBwqOUISpxejLFUN/wDcgV0FoLmg3AuaCeQm8rYnpF7PKeAAXOAFdGgaEKymlJR3LYeD3uaXizZGU2hd7b1hME0tU8nSLx89C6c8PFS0OF p/lO/x2bFXc5CtOiV8yzQjMan/AO1VrlU5/GkoPEelcvQ5CLIIJcXBt4Fb8wGknIro0m9lm0KWsl4NdhVjpvjWlTCi2f9OiW7Fk2qA0qMh5a0zKkpJGJEsZDWhvFRTLQZ6UzJUh4sKVqa6LcmpP8A3C2HQtGe205KAlxrRt mi148BzHWXCh0f II4kZUozGvC Ff1SJzd35UmvdLwvhX9Uic3d VJqstDHiu0yb5T0bPcZ2BVVJT0bPcZ2BVWR8 c/dZwfOc1mvtPUcbgeDpf4ML6QpH3WcHznNZr7T1HG4Hg6X DC kK0dTv4DuHoURFqe2ZYEMvc1gJvIoMw5aLo4amQ2I2G0NLWNAskVFT/1Ra DJtkJ1sh7nUuuAArlz3rWmogc9zhavJN4Fb/YVHmcri54uayX7szwsKOY0hjWMrlcAS7a4lbUlGMOA Kcp8hnKTeXHSf8A5XJW3OTge2GxoIawZ85OU/3SlBiYKdElq836GTA7S6JZJNjznX3UGW7luFdFVfLvMeZJzOOxgzfMAD5rDJzohw4jbJLn0Fa3U0HaqSs9YEQ0PjHNoDkABy/3kUFJwk5SaX6L5 7HUZNB0SLH/RDBDeV2Sv8AdK05YWID4589xLWnOK5XDly7FhZPhsEQw3yrRJOauY0z0u2Kj54OgshkHyCTyOrXLnGVKFFgyWVMqpey WZsEwBR0V9LMPID5tvN/G1Yd ioF5b4xrnuPnPNamozDkVYU PFPhvDvKcHVbTkuNc1yx PYWFpaQa S4XkDQQcuc15VNDSxuTcl/BsYZg2ItoGrH0d7dI/ulXYbheW2I0 TEaP2Au2UWKJOsc2w5po1oDHVq4UykjJfoWGYmbTGMFbLa5cpJvJ5PYgw4TrGvlk/T7Q11mgF7iIbXOo4gWamzfpCwro4Joy1GdkaCGjS8jIPl2ozfFlbFv/AB6mzhqcLCyFDNAxorT9hs7Vz56dMSxU1ssArkvOX NiwRope4uOUkkqxEimFgKCVdUdaA6xLOd p/kNAy0zn2m/9lZPt8TBZB/U7y3/AMD 6FbEwm0 KAaaMDQb/ZasjSaZVbHwg2I95cw2XC6/ygQKA6PlylQc8YTuq4 dfj5MmFIYMOFFZkLAwjJQgZO0fJJuEHS8KI39AsuzUOnb2rDBnWhghlpcyriamhtEUBbop/KxmZAhmG21RzgSTyZAAEoXjCSotn Dbwe 3DmG5vFggaLINP4WlMxaiG3VYBtJd2EbFsYKjBgiudk8WRTSXG4fsVoudU1OVT5l4Q/uS2/4UW7guXMWK0GpaLznuGbbRaS6WD8IQ4TXCkQucKWqAU9gqjL47lY7VmWYSnrUZ5o1zfNAIzDOCKEX1zq1s 9zRCYGtDjSjQRWukkkrTdTNWnKKFZ5CZEOI15FQK3Z7wR/KUIeFFQyVaaHQdLAxGSzPNbQxHaTlNfZk at8Z4 aoPNyV0Mblp7f5WKBhMMdEcA6rw6hqK1Jyn2LFKz1gRDQ23NstIuDR/abFFDn8OeeXll6vVnTZNB0WLG/RDBDeV2Sv8AdK1MHusQ4sc cataf Tsp/ugrAyfDYAhhvlWiSf08l2el2xXPwkPFw2Bt7akknKTlI5ct/KlCPCkqpLKqXsvkyYLgiJCjQ/1my4ctnNt7Vza1W4ycYyIYkNrgaGjP0gkUJrnHItJSjqw07pPyf1/6C8L4V/VInN3flSa90vC Ff1SJzd35UmoloU4rtMm U9Gz3GdgVVSU9Gz3GdgVVkfPnP3WcHznNZr7T1HG4Hg6X DC kKR91nB85zWa 09RxuB4Ol/gwvpCtHU7 A7h6FERanthERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQGzDwgQywWw3NzWm1I9hCxRYxdSuQZALgPYFjRCihFOqQREQuEREAV0OIWkOFxBBB9itRCGqmWPMueaup8gAK6bs6xIiBJJUQREQkIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAvC Ff1SJzd35UmvdLwvhX9Uic3d VJqstDl4rtMm U9Gz3GdgVVSU9Gz3GdgVVkfPnP3WcHznNZr7T1HG4Hg6X DC kKR91nB85zWa 09RxuB4Ol/gwvpCtHU7 A7h6FERanthERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAF4Xwr 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
> 
> 
> Hey Steve...is the kitchen still closed due to illness?
> 
> One can never have too many chocolate cake recipes, unless it's one that has dates, fake chocolate powder and avocados in the recipe.



Avocados are one of my favorite, I could eat them everyday...but, I agree, OG, this choc cake makes ya feel :distress:


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> The campfire fish fry was a success last night..It was a challenge to fry potatoes and fish at the same time over the fire and get everything done at the same time.  I made hush puppies with jalapeno and roasted red peppers in the batter, and cooked the hush puppies in the house (yes, I really do have a stove) while I threw together the cole slaw.  The fish was wonderful, and dinner must have been a success since there wasn't a morsel left over.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I found some green tomatoes in the back of the fridge that I bought last week and forgot about, so for dinner I made fried green tomatoes served with a ranch dressing with a dash or two of hot sauce for some kick. These were my fried green tomatoes for the season, have to have them at least once.



Words can't describe how much I want a bite of those things! YUM!


----------



## Ozarkgal

Rkunsaw..that's great comfort food your having.  I cook pinto beans often with a smoked turkey leg.  I make a great big crock pot full then freeze the left overs.  I love to grow all kinds of peppers and usually have a bush or two of habaneros.  They are a prolific little pepper and are lovely to grow, but way too hot for my tastebuds.  I give them away to my hispanic friends  who can pop them like they were candy..yeowza!  Sometimes with hot peppers if you remove all the seeds and membranes and freeze them it will dilute at least some of the heat...a little of those goes a loonnngg way!

Babyboomer.. we have those fridge cleaning dinners once in a while too...that's a pretty wild combination you had going there with fried rice, pickles and fruit.

Steve...always enjoy your culinary delight descriptions.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Katybug said:


> I'm doing a baked Tilapia dish tonight with lemon juice, lemon-pepper, garlic powder, butter and capers (doubling the capers.)
> Oven baked potato
> Cabbage slaw w/sweet/sour dressing
> And a really big glass of sweet southern iced tea w/lemon



Yum Katybug, the whole meal sounds like a wonderful southern meal...Wish I were closer so I could bring over some fried green tomatoes.   Make my tea unsweetened.

Yesterday I made grilled Rueben sandwiches for lunch.  We ate lunch a bit late, so I got out of making dinner...have no idea what's on the menu tonight yet.


----------



## Steve

I definately shall return but at this time, I am having an extreme problem at home with my Princess (wife) Annmarie.. I call her Princess because that is what she is to me..

She suddenly came down (was analyzed) with an extreme case of diabetes and is on insulin for the first time in her life..

I must cook differently (not that my cooking was bad) and most of all, I MUST take care of her.. After all, she is all I have in life..

Stress is putting it mildly.. Learning a new way of life as well.. Spending most of the time taking care of her and reassuring her that we will overcome this as well.. Telling her she is NOT alone through this crisis..
This is the time where she can't get enough love.. I am here for her............

Please bear with me for the next little while so I can get this problem straightened out..

Thanks for understanding ..............


*I  SHALL  RETURN *


----------



## Ozarkgal

Steve said:


> I definately shall return but at this time, I am having an extreme problem at home with my Princess (wife) Annmarie.. I call her Princess because that is what she is to me..
> 
> She suddenly came down (was analyzed) with an extreme case of diabetes and is on insulin for the first time in her life..
> 
> I must cook differently (not that my cooking was bad) and most of all, I MUST take care of her.. After all, she is all I have in life..
> 
> Stress is putting it mildly.. Learning a new way of life as well.. Spending most of the time taking care of her and reassuring her that we will overcome this as well.. Telling her she is NOT alone through this crisis..
> This is the time where she can't get enough love.. I am here for her............
> 
> Please bear with me for the next little while so I can get this problem straightened out..
> 
> Thanks for understanding ..............
> 
> 
> *I  SHALL  RETURN *



Steve.....What a loving husband you are.  I'm very sorry for what you and Annmarie are facing.  I know you'll take the best of care with her.  In the meantime don't forget to take good care of yourself as well.  Until you can rejoin us, we'll keep the light on for you!


----------



## Jillaroo

_He sounds like one in a million, his wife is a very lucky lady_


----------



## Katybug

Jillaroo said:


> _He sounds like one in a million, his wife is a very lucky lady_



I would say so, Jill.  You don't find many men so devoted, it's just not their nature.  

Steve, it takes a bit to acclimate yourself to a different lifestyle that goes along w/diabetes, but it's not as bad as you might be imagining. It runs rampant in my family and my close friend has it.  They were devastated when they got the news, but now are all thriving beautifully.   Getting just the right balance is the key and staying on top of it, as I know you two will.  When the insulin is adjusted to the proper levels and with eating properly, as I know you will, things will fall back into place. You'll see.  In the meantime, best wishes to you and your Princess.


----------



## TICA

Steve, if only you could be cloned, there would be lots of very happy and appreciative women out there as I'm sure your Princess is.   Take your time and make sure you also take care of yourself.   Hugs to you both!!!


----------



## seabreezy

Steve, i'm so sorry to hear about your Princess.  But things in time will fall into place.  You are such a loving, and caring husband, and she is truly going to need you in all of this, and you will need her too.   She's very lucky!  But, I am too. I have a chronic disease and my husband made me quit working when I became sick...he said "you stay home and take care of you, and let me work to take care of the both of us". He too is very supportive and helpful, and you hubby's are hard to come by like this!  You both will be in my prayers!


----------



## Ozarkgal

Hubby smoked some country ribs on the campfire this morning while I made cole slaw and then made the bbq sauce for the ribs.

 I tried a new experiment of putting baby red potatoes with garlic, butter and a bit of hidden valley dry dressing mix wrapped in foil in a glass oven proof bowl. I then sat it on a small round rack on the bottom of the crock pot to one side, placed a liner in the crock over it and poured the sauce and ribs in the crock. At the end it came out perfect and everything was ready to go at the same time. While all this was cooking I whipped up a lemon cake with lemon sour creme frosting....Now tomorrow I have to get outside and work all this off.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Steve*, wishing the best for your wife.  She may benefit from natural alternatives also like Chromium Picolinate and Bitter Melon...something to consider. :love_heart:  Tonight was pork carnitas in red and green chili sauce, last night smoked salmon (lox), bagels and cream cheese, night before that crab legs with hot butter/cocktail sauce.


----------



## Steve

I don't know how to thank each and every one of you..  
You are extremely kind and considerate...

Just some brief information.. I know our Canadian readings aren't the same as yours, but I will give it to you as I know it.. Please try to convert it to your readings..
On Monday her blood sugar was up to 22..
On Tuesday she was put on pills to lower the sugar..
Wednesday she monitored herself 6 times and documented it..
Thursday her sugar was up to 34.6 which is a coma situation..
Her doctor put her on insulin immediately..
She is now stable but still on the high side around the 10 to 12 mark..
5.5 to 7 is normal...

We have come to the conclusion that we have each other and we are here for one another come good or otherwise.. We know this is something for the rest of her life, but it isn't the end of her life.. 
In the past, I have had my health problems and she was by my side all the way.. Now it is my turn to be there for her.. And be there I will.................

Again many thanks .................


----------



## babyboomer

Savoy cabbage & potatoe stew, with smoked pork.
pancakes.


----------



## Steve

I can post supper last night..

Chicken drumsticks marinated in a dry rub and on the BBQ.. Each 2 drumsticks..
Fresh carrots sliced, boiled and some frozen peas added..

Breakfast was (for Princess) one egg scrambled on a slice of pumpernickel toast..
For me, 2 eggs..

Lunch for Princess was tuna salad on some crackers..
For me, nothing .....


----------



## Jillaroo

_I am sorry to hear about your wifes Diabetes, i am sure with you by her side she will learn to manage it and soon it will just be a way of life_


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> Hubby smoked some country ribs on the campfire this morning while I made cole slaw and then made the bbq sauce for the ribs.
> 
> I tried a new experiment of putting baby red potatoes with garlic, butter and a bit of hidden valley dry dressing mix wrapped in foil in a glass oven proof bowl. I then sat it on a small round rack on the bottom of the crock pot to one side, placed a liner in the crock over it and poured the sauce and ribs in the crock. At the end it came out perfect and everything was ready to go at the same time. While all this was cooking I whipped up a lemon cake with lemon sour creme frosting....Now tomorrow I have to get outside and work all this off.



Forget adopting me, will you just take me in as a foster child?


----------



## Anne

Steve, so sorry your wife has diabetes; that had to be scary.  They know so much more these days, that I hope you will find the information you need for her recovery, and the dr's are supportive.
You might search drwhitaker.com, and drdavidwilliams.com - we get their newsletters and they have a lot of info about diabetes and treatments.

My Grandmother and some others in my family had it, so I keep that in mind; as you never know.  Back then, there wasn't a lot to be done.

I hope it's ok if I ask....how did she first notice something was wrong??  Weakness, dizziness??

You're doing great, Steve.  Your wife is fortunate to have a loving partner by her side during rough times, and sounds like she's been there for you, too.  That is how love should be.


----------



## GDAD

Steve: Here is a bit of Australian information about diabetes;

http://www.ndss.com.au/


----------



## rkunsaw

A vegetable plate today. Field peas,summer squash, corn on the cob, Swiss chard all from the garden by way of the freezer. And ,of course, a piece of cornbread and a glass of tea.

Tonight I plan to have a snack of little smokies in bbq sauce and some cubes of cheese.With Red Muscadine Wine.


----------



## Steve

Last night I made something totally different ..
I made a stew in the slow cooker.. It wasn't bad but because of Princess, I cut back on certain ingredients so it was just a bit bland.. I corrected that with a good shot of worchester sauce..

I love those one dish meals.......

Breakfast for her was one egg scrambled on one slice of pumpernickel toast..
For me, 2 eggs w/cheese on toast

Lunch for her was crackers with cream cheese..
For me, NOTHING !!!  Well, actually 2 of those small oranges (Marocks)


----------



## Steve

A quick update on Annmarie's condition..

Her blood sugar is coming down .........  SLOWLY !!!
She walks about 4 times a week for 20 mins each time which helps.. Depending on the weather..
She doesn't always need a "quick" shot before meals as the reading is below 10...
She isn't as tired as she was.. Starting to do things around the house..
Her taste buds are coming back and she can now taste food..

However she is still shaky when she has to inject that needle in her stomach .. I have to help her, which is OK.....


----------



## rkunsaw

I glad to hear she's improving even if it's going slow. Hopefully it will get easier as you both learn more about it and the diet she needs to follow.

Wishing the best for both of you.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Steve, Glad you're back so soon and that Annmarie is steadily improving, thanks to your good care and devotion.   Keep us informed of her progress, wishing you both the best!


----------



## Katybug

Steve said:


> A quick update on Annmarie's condition..
> 
> Her blood sugar is coming down .........  SLOWLY !!!
> She walks about 4 times a week for 20 mins each time which helps.. Depending on the weather..
> She doesn't always need a "quick" shot before meals as the reading is below 10...
> She isn't as tired as she was.. Starting to do things around the house..
> Her taste buds are coming back and she can now taste food..
> 
> However she is still shaky when she has to inject that needle in her stomach .. I have to help her, which is OK.....



I wish I could put you through a copy machine, Steve!  Of course, all the men on the board are wonderful and I mean that, but you are one of the most devoted husbands I've ever heard of.  Kudos to you, dear man...your wife is an extremely lucky woman.  Sending warm thoughts and hugs to both of you.


----------



## Jillaroo

Katybug said:


> I wish I could put you through a copy machine, Steve!  Of course, all the men on the board are wonderful and I mean that, but you are one of the most devoted husbands I've ever heard of.  Kudos to you, dear man...your wife is an extremely lucky woman.  Sending warm thoughts and hugs to both of you.



*My thoughts exactly Katy,  Annmarie is a very lucky lady to have a treasure like you Steve, pleased that she is improving.*


----------



## Steve

Thanks guys..

You probably realise that I am her 2nd husband..

I always said...."When you are no. 2, you have to try harder" ......


----------



## Steve

Supper tonight (Friday) I made a meatloaf.. Thought that during the snow storm we needed some comfort food..
Yup, we are in the midst of a whopper of a snow storm.. Several roads are closed !!!

The meatloaf was made with minced chicken.. 
It turned out simply delicious and Annmarie actually had a decent portion..

Breakfast was a scrambled egg on toast for Princess and some shredded wheat for me..
Lunch was some roast meat on toast for Princess..
1/2 cup of plain yogurt with some S/F syrup..
No lunch for me........

Snack for Princess was a few crackers with cheese....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Steve, glad your wife is improving, wishing her the best. :love_heart:

We had charcoal grilled rib-eye steaks, portabello mushrooms, cauliflower and broccoli.


----------



## Steve

She is improving but slowly..
She takes her insulin faithfully, watches her food, walks almost every day, and tries to get plenty of sleep..
Her numbers are still a bit on the high side but nothing like they were at the start of this fiasco..

Instead of eating 3 meals a day (or sometimes 2), she is now eating 6 smaller meals which comprises of a small snack between meals just to keep her blood sugar in tact.....

I still have to help her with this problem and I do it very gracefully...


----------



## Ozarkgal

Brrr, it's crock pot comfort food weather. Yesterday I did a pork loin that was in the freezer begging to be cooked. Browned it and put it in the crock with mushrooms, sliced onions, a can of mushroom soup, an envelope of onion soup mix, some beef broth and worstershire sauce. Underneath the crockpot liner I put potatoes wrapped in foil and carrots in a fresh orange ginger honey sauce. They were all done at the same time and made an easy dinner for tonight.

Today I made a big pot of venison chili for tomorrow and with lots leftover for the freezer. It smelled wonderful while it was simmering in the crock pot all day.  Tomorrow I'll make a cast iron skillet full of cornbread with jalapeno and cheese to go with the chili. 

 I'm getting toward the end of last year's venison supply and prospects don't look good for one this year. I'll miss the venison burgers, sausage, chili and stews.

Steve..glad to hear your princess is steadily improving.  With six meals a day, life must revolve around food.  Hope she evens out soon.


----------



## Steve

Not all that bad as the snacks consist of crackers and cheese which is nothing to prepare..
Breakfast is almost the same, eggs scrambled on one toast or an omelette..
Lunch is again rather simple as it is an open face sandwich of some sort..

While suppers are still the main cooking meal..
I MUST take care of my Princess as she is all I have in life.. Without her, I am totally lost.. Absolutely NO-ONE to fall back on...


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Wednesday) I am thinking of a fish meal..
I have some frozen salmon fillets that I will thaw, and pan fry..

I am looking at a ton of veggies as Princess must eat loads of them..
Cauliflower steamed, smashed and mixed with sour cream, herbs, and butter..
Maybe a small salad as well.....

Breakfast.. Scrambled eggs
Lunch.. An open faced sandwich for Princess and probably nothing for me..

Snacks.. Princess has a few crackers with some cheese as a snack a few times a day..


----------



## rkunsaw

Going to finish the leftovers today so we'll have a clean frige to put all the Thanksgiving leftovers. We're not cooking a big meal but with just the two of us there are almost always leftovers. 

We cook once and reheat for a day or two....sometimes more.


----------



## Steve

Tonight (Thursday) I made chicken drumsticks on the BBQ..
Steamed broccoli and mushrooms..
Steamed mini potatoes in butter with parsley..

Breakfast; scrambled eggs on toast
Lunch; open face sandwich for Princess..


----------



## babyboomer

Nice chicken/ beef soup with vegetables. When the soup is cooked, i make semolina dumplings.


----------



## Diwundrin

Surf 'n Turf.  Frozen crumbed calamari rings and a crumbed lamb cutlet with chips cooked in the nuke then browned in the pan with cream, pepper and sea salt, a slice of pineapple and some minted peas on the side.  
Had it last night and it was so damned good I'm doing it again tonight.


----------



## Jillaroo

_I am dining on Curried Chicken Casserole, it has loads of vegs in it, your dinner sounds very nice Di_


----------



## Jillaroo

_Di i found some Organic Ginger syrup for icecream etc at IGA today, it's made by the Ginger people, very nice too._


----------



## Steve

Di..
What time did you say dinner was again ???
We are on our way !!!


----------



## Pappy

Let's see.......started with coffee, then a salad, squash, mashed potatoes and sweet potatoes, chicken, ham and turkey, dressing and rolls. For dessert, chocolate pie and a pumpkin crunch to die for.

no, we didn't make this, because we went to Ron Jon's Resort, in Port Canaveral, for their buffet to celebrate my B'day and Thanksgiving. I might add, delicious.......


----------



## Steve

I made a stew in the slow cooker for supper tonight (Friday)..
Used some chuck, seared it over high heat in a fry pan, then cubed it and put in the slow cooker for hours with some red wine, stock, ketchup and worchester sauce..
I added the veggies with 2 1/2 hours before supper..
Served it over spirals pasta..

Princess said it was the best meal I have made in a while..

Breakfast; scrambled eggs on pumpernickel toast for Princess..
Bran flakes for me..
Lunch; open face sandwich for princess.. Nothing for me.. Actually I had a clementine..


----------



## Ozarkgal

Happy Birthday Pappy..sounds like it was a good one from a food standpoint!

Thanksgiving leftovers tonight.  They always seem better the second time around, maybe it's because I'm not so tired from the joy of cooking.


----------



## rkunsaw

Leftovers one more time. This should be the last of the meal except we put loads of ham in the freezer. The sweet potato pie is long gone too. It sure was good. I should have made two.


----------



## Steve

last night for supper I made a tuna casserole using canned tuna..
It was good as we finished the whole thing..
How I love those one dish meals ........................


----------



## rkunsaw

Ham, mustard greens and a deviled egg.


----------



## Steve

I have absolutely NO idea what to make for supper tonight..

Any ideas ???


----------



## Anne

Beef stew??   Hamburgers??


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Tuna casserole...something I said I'd never eat again after Whatsisname, The Father of My Children, finished his undergrad and grad degrees! But after 30 or 40 years, I made it one night just for the heck of it. And decided I like it! I love casseroles; I call them Dirty One Dish Dinners.

For supper tonight, DD has Crockpot Lasagna underway. It sure does smell good. Yum.


----------



## Katybug

Steve said:


> I have absolutely NO idea what to make for supper tonight..
> 
> Any ideas ???



Yes,  and here's the recipe...

Get in your car and do pick up from a reasonably priced and good restaurant that you enjoy.  You deserve a break!


----------



## Jillaroo

_Here Here i'll second that, enjoy a break Steve_


----------



## Steve

Thanks for the ideas..
The problem is the closest decent restaurant is in Sudbury which is about 90 minutes from our house.. That's a 3 hour drive to go out for supper ????

I took out of the freezer 4 large chicken thighs with the skin and bone in..
I seared them in a HOT pan and then added some white wine and some stock.. Spices and herbs.. I cooked them for about 45 minutes on med. low till the liquid was gone and the meat was falling off the bone..

Fresh beets boiled, and scraped was the veggie..

Princess thought it was a terrific meal..


----------



## SeaBreeze

Steve said:


> Princess thought it was a terrific meal..



That's all that matters Steve, and kudos for cooking such healthy meals for the both of you at home!  Tonight we had frozen cheese manicotti that we bought from Costco, it tastes really good and quick and easy.  Not too much garbage in the ingredients either.  Last night was lox (smoked salmon) with cream cheese on bagels.


----------



## Pappy

Last night, it was just plain old eggs and pancakes, one of my favorite meals. :banana:


----------



## Katybug

I would have to be institutionalized if I were 90 min from a restaurant...not kidding!  Living alone you get lazy and uninspired on cooking, plus very lonely.  Eating out is one of my favorite things to do, as it means I don't have to dine alone.  I can always find someone to join me.


----------



## Steve

It has been YEARS since I have had Lox, Cream cheese on a real bagel....
I mean YEARS and I miss it.. We used to have it on Sundays for brunch back in "dem days" ....

I MUST cook as healthy as possible since my Princess came down with diabetis..
She is still on insulin 4 times a day and the good news is her blood sugar is coming down slowly.. Out of the danger zone but still on the high side.. Still trying to get it regulated which will take time..
With the holidays coming, it will pose a real challenge but I will be there for her every step of the way.. If I have to monitor her intake of food, I will, if that is what it takes to keep her healthy..
I can't lose her as she is all I have in the world..


----------



## rkunsaw

Our salmon comes in cans and we use beagles for hunting rabbits.


----------



## Ozarkgal

SeaBreeze..Oh how I miss Costco.  They have such a wonderful variety of prepared food, and their rotisserie chicken is to die for!

Last night we had crispy skin oven roasted chicken thighs, broccoli rice casserole and orange ginger carrots....Today we may eat out and I get out of the kitchen for a day...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Our crockpot lasagna last night was delicious. For lunch I made potato pancakes out of the bit of leftover mashed potatoes from Thanksgiving dinner. Tonight DD says we're eating leftovers. We have BBQ turkey for sandwiches or lasagna. Maybe I'll skip supper. Or not. Oh, nuts, I'll decide later...


----------



## Steve

Took out a package of minced chicken for tonight..
What to do with it is another question..

Either a meatloaf or some sort of burgers on the BBQ..

Cauliflower steamed, smashed with herbs and sour cream..


----------



## Pappy

Chicken breast in crock pot with salsa sauce. Love it.


----------



## Old Hipster

Leftover beef and noodles and fresh steamed carrots.


----------



## Katybug

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Tuna casserole...something I said I'd never eat again after Whatsisname, The Father of My Children, finished his undergrad and grad degrees! But after 30 or 40 years, I made it one night just for the heck of it. And decided I like it! I love casseroles; I call them Dirty One Dish Dinners.
> 
> For supper tonight, DD has Crockpot Lasagna underway. It sure does smell good. Yum.



Georgia, I just have to tell you that your attitude about the ex and mine are so much the same.  A friend called me last year and told me his obit was in the paper w/a picture and big writeup. He'd gone middle aged crazy and we had been divorced since early 80's.  He had married the woman he left me for...tho she left him for another man a few yrs later.  OMG, I could write a book on how to LYAO in hearing that!   Anyhoo, I was speaking with another friend later and asked, "did I tell you that DCM died?"   She told me I said it with the far less enthusiasm than if I was telling her I'd found a good sale at Macy's!  

Maybe at some point for you it will evolve to the relationship I have w/my 1st husband/father of my 2 girls...we all share every holiday together and BELIEVE ME, it hasn't always been like that.  It makes a major difference if you're the one who wanted the divorce, IMO.  (I didn't divorce him for another man, but verbal abuse & total disrespect from his delayed stress syndrome/horrendous car accident/driver died.  He's been happily remarried for decades, 2 great adult children, and makes a much better friend for me than husband.) 

I apologize for hijacking your post, but I love the way you refer to your ex as "Whatshisname!"


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> SeaBreeze..Oh how I miss Costco.  They have such a wonderful variety of prepared food, and their rotisserie chicken is to die for!
> 
> Last night we had crispy skin oven roasted chicken thighs, broccoli rice casserole and orange ginger carrots....
> 
> *Today we may eat out and I get out of the kitchen for a day...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> You totally deserve that, OG, you cook all the time and your descriptions sound so good.  So where'd you go and what did ya have?


----------



## Steve

tonight I made chicken breasts with the bone in..
I baked them in the oven.. First I dry marinated them and then I added a garlic honey sauce for them to cook in.. 375 for about 30 - 35 minutes was just perfect..

Steamed cauliflower with herbs..


----------



## rkunsaw

Last night we had a tossed salad. Romaine lettuce,carrots,cauliflower,broccoli.and sweet peppers with a ginger/sesame dressing.


----------



## Ozarkgal

*Katybug*: 





> You totally deserve that, OG, you cook all the time and your descriptions sound so good. So where'd you go and what did ya have?



Thanks for the compliment Katy...well going out was a bust on Wednesday.  The shopping trip took much longer than expected, and we left the Gangstas at home, so we needed to get back...Almost embarrassed to say we stopped at Sonic and wolfed down a sandwich about 3:00.  By that time we were both so hungry worn out shoe leather with catsup would have been okay by me.

 I made broth out of the Thanksgiving turkey carcass and tonight I'm going to make a pot of veggie soup with the turkey pieces and some brown and serve rolls.






*Rkunsaw*..how about that honey ginger dressing?..homemade?..recipe?


----------



## rkunsaw

> *Rkunsaw*..how about that honey ginger dressing?..homemade?..recipe?




Nope, just store bought complete with HFCS and all the other bad stuff. I need to start making such things.


----------



## rkunsaw

We put the fireplace to good use last night. Roasted hot dogs for supper followed by marshmallows for dessert. Our indoor campfire cooking.


----------



## Steve

Salmon fillets pan fried..
Steamed cauliflower.. Coleslaw..

Breakfast was omelette for Princess and some shredded wheat for me..


----------



## SeaBreeze

We had take out from a good Chinese restaurant.


----------



## Jillaroo

_I'm hanging out for Chinese but the restaurant is too far away, hope you enjoyed it SB_



_I am cooking a piece of Corned Beef at the moment and will have mashed potatoes, pumpkin, cauliflower with white sauce, looking forward to it but not as nice as Chinese_


----------



## Casper

_*Jilly....we were also hanging out for Chinese so bought some last night.....
Have our doubts about the pieces of chicken in our chicken & chinese vegies.....
Very strange shapes and didn't taste much like the chicken we're used to.....:hororr:
It's put us off Chinese for a while now I must say....
Tonight we just had Aldi chicken & vegetable pies with steamed cauli,broccoli,corn & peas.....very tasty....
Then fresh strawberries & cream....:happy:

*_


----------



## Steve

I love Chinese food but don't eat it out very often.. No where to go around here..
I make it myself in my house.. Some dishes are quite complicated, but I make one dish every now and again......
Yes, I have made my own egg rolls, dropped egg mushroom soup, dry garlic spare ribs (using beef ribs), beef and broccoli, chicken chow mein, chicken balls, pineapple chicken, and of course rice of all kinds.....
Stir fry's I make very very often.....

Actually I am thinking of one tonight......


----------



## rkunsaw

For dinner I invited Sifu Phil over and we had dead beaver and homemade beaver butt ice cream.  :lofl:

Just kiddin' folks.


----------



## Steve

Keep kidding on the beaver because I have eaten beaver several times and I found it simply delicious...


----------



## Ozarkgal

rkunsaw said:


> For dinner I invited Sifu Phil over and we had dead beaver and homemade beaver butt ice cream.  :lofl:
> 
> Just kiddin' folks.



OMG...my sides are splitting
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Tonight, Tacos and Mexican Rice


----------



## SeaBreeze

Homemade nachos and guacamole.


----------



## Katybug

OG, hope you don't mind my copying your icon on eating beaver, damned near puking at the thought of it....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going full gourmet tonight....frozen pizza -- but a really good brand, don't ya know?  On sale or I would never have paid the ridiculous price for this brand.  I'll add some m'rooms, black olives, onion, and a good dose of olive oil and it will be even better.


----------



## Katybug

SEABREEZE.....Guac....so many dinners so many times.  Doesn't get much better for me.  

How do you make yours?  I have a short cut that is so tasty & simple, and I just fell into it through being rushed.  Now, it's the only way I make it.


----------



## Katybug

rkunsaw said:


> For dinner I invited Sifu Phil over and we had dead beaver and homemade beaver butt ice cream.  :lofl:
> 
> Just kiddin' folks.



Kidding or not, RK,  make up something to make us want some homemade beaver butt ice cream!  LOL


----------



## Diwundrin

Geeze life's pretty ordinary here, I only ate a slice of cow butt.


----------



## Steve

Tonight for supper I made 4 chicken thighs skin & bone on..
In the hot fry pan to brown (sear) but not cook.. Added white wine, herbs and spices and covered the pan on low for about 45 mins checking that the liquid was still there and adding stock as needed.. 

Steamed carrots, spuds, onions all together in the steamer..

The meal was so good Princess wanted more.....


Breakfast was scrambled eggs on toasted pumpernickel bread buttered..

Lunch for Princess was an open face tuna salad sandwich on a bed of lettuce..
Glass of soy milk..


----------



## rkunsaw

For dinner we got some unstuffed pepper casserole out of the freezer and some mixed peas. Then we had sweet potato pie on an oreo crust topped with marshmallows. We each had two large pieces of pie.... burp.


----------



## Steve

I have NO idea what to make for supper tonight..

Guess I will have to go shopping, however the freezer is almost full now..

Chicken ????? Hmmmm ... Maybe NOT !!!!!

How about some fish ??  Now that sounds OK ....
What to make with it ??? I need 2 side dishes.. 
How about some couscous ?? ....... Done !!!
Veggies: ????
I have a green and orange sweet pepper that I can slice with some mushrooms, fennel, and onions... Pan fry them with herbs and that will be the veggie..

There we go.. Supper already planned !!!!!


----------



## rkunsaw

I knew you'd come up with something good Steve. You always do.

I think we'll open a jar of that soup we canned last summer. It's always good on a cold day.


----------



## TICA

Made a fish chowder last night.  We can buy a fish mixture of salmon, white fish, scallops and shrimp.  I picked up a cooked lobster that was on sale.   Fried up some onion, celelry , diced spuds, threw in the fish and lobster and at the end added some heavy cream.   A few buns warmed in the oven and easy peasey, supper done.

The house smells like fish though........


----------



## rkunsaw

That chowder sounds good TICA. I've never seen a mixture like that in the store. I'll have to look for it.

We had a strip steak green beans and a salad. And I got an oreo pie crust and made the sweet potato pie in it. The oreo crust was very god with the sweet potatoes and marshmallows but would have been better if the crust was thicker.


----------



## Steve

Again I have NO idea what to make for supper tonight (Monday)..

Fish is out !!!!! 
Italian is out as I have NO wine left.. Must buy 2 bottles today, one red and one white..
Chicken ??? Don't feel like a BBQ.. It is -*31c *out there.. Not so much the temp but the fierce wind !!!!
Chicken in the oven ?? Perhaps..
Chicken breasts (bone in) baked in the oven in a honey garlic sauce ?? Sounds OK ...

Now what to do as a veggie ???
I have loads of broccoli, cauliflower, red sweet peppers, mushrooms, celery, onions, garlic, mini potatoes, and carrots.. 
What if I chop up some veggies like onions, celery, mushrooms, pepper, brocolli, and carrots (no garlic as there is some in the chicken sauce) and make some sort of a stir fry with them..  Sounds good...

Now as a starch.. I have couscous, brown rice, pasta, and mamaliga..
Either brown rice or mamaliga for the sauce.. 
Mamaliga to make a change and add colour to the plate..

There we go !!! I now have a supper planned.. All I have to do is cook it which is a pleasure to do ...

Oh yes, for desert... I just bought the "YONANAS" machine and we have been enjoying it immensely..
Frozen bananas, strawberries, and raspberries made into soft ice-cream.....
Nothing but fruit.. Served with a twig of fresh mint..

All this to be with a pot of decaf brewed coffee.. Suppertime we drink decaf only......

This meal will be perfect for my diabetic wife..


----------



## rkunsaw

I had to kook up mamaliga which seems to be similar to corn meal

I've never eaten couscous either but I know it is made from wheat.I guess it's another form of pasta.


----------



## Steve

Mamaliga is cornmeal ..
The Italians call it Polenta which is another thing to make with cornmeal..
My ancestors come from Romania and it is a staple there.. Served in a few different ways, but it is still cornmeal....

Couscous is a very small ball of pasta that is cooked a bit differently, but is still pasta...


----------



## Katybug

Steve said:


> Again I have NO idea what to make for supper tonight (Monday)..
> 
> Fish is out !!!!!
> Italian is out as I have NO wine left.. Must buy 2 bottles today, one red and one white..
> Chicken ??? Don't feel like a BBQ.. It is -*31c *out there.. Not so much the temp but the fierce wind !!!!
> Chicken in the oven ?? Perhaps..
> Chicken breasts (bone in) baked in the oven in a honey garlic sauce ?? Sounds OK ...
> 
> Now what to do as a veggie ???
> I have loads of broccoli, cauliflower, red sweet peppers, mushrooms, celery, onions, garlic, mini potatoes, and carrots..
> What if I chop up some veggies like onions, celery, mushrooms, pepper, brocolli, and carrots (no garlic as there is some in the chicken sauce) and make some sort of a stir fry with them..  Sounds good...
> 
> Now as a starch.. I have couscous, brown rice, pasta, and mamaliga..
> Either brown rice or mamaliga for the sauce..
> Mamaliga to make a change and add colour to the plate..
> 
> There we go !!! I now have a supper planned.. All I have to do is cook it which is a pleasure to do ...
> 
> Oh yes, for desert... I just bought the "YONANAS" machine and we have been enjoying it immensely..
> Frozen bananas, strawberries, and raspberries made into soft ice-cream.....
> Nothing but fruit.. Served with a twig of fresh mint..
> 
> All this to be with a pot of decaf brewed coffee.. Suppertime we drink decaf only......
> 
> This meal will be perfect for my diabetic wife..



Steve, I love the way you put so much thought into your meals.  But you may want to ask the dr about fruit for your wife, or maybe you already have.  But my severely diabetic cousin (and much younger than I am) nor my dear diabetic friend are allowed to have fruit at all  -- too much natural sugar in it.  I was surprised to hear that, thinking fruit would be great for anyone!


----------



## Katybug

rkunsaw said:


> I had to kook up mamaliga which seems to be similar to corn meal
> 
> I've never eaten couscous either but I know it is made from wheat.I guess it's another form of pasta.



I'd never heard of it either, RK.  Jason's Deli has the best salad bar and there is a couscous dish on there I like with several other ingredients.  That's about it for the trendy health food appeal for me, just don't care for it!


----------



## Anne

Steve, sounds like you have the makings for a scrumptious stir-fry there...we haven't had that for some time; guess I'd better make one soon.  Or - truthfully, hubby does most of the cooking these days too, and he's good at it.

I agree with Katybug about fruit for your wife...one of my friends was pre-diabetic, and always had an orange with her in case she felt weak, but didn't have much fruit otherwise...I'm sure you've checked on that, tho.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Made two large crockpots of spicy venison chili and a stew with the last two pieces of venison in the freezer. One pot I gave to my Mexican guys and the other I froze for later.  The stew turned out to be one of the best I've ever made for some reason..wish I knew what I did.  

Tonight we are having barbequed country ribs done in the crock, with cole slaw and sweet potatoes.  

I got new crock pot today! (See how easy to please I am..LOL)  One of the handles gave out on my large one, and I was due for a new one anyway.  They get a workout around here.  It's one I've had my eyeball on for a while, but it was on sale today which clenched the deal.


----------



## Steve

As far as fruit goes for my wife, according to her diabetes specialist, she can have 1/2 cup of fruit a day.. We were told that anything that is a berry is the best fruit to have..
I know the machine makes more that one cup.. Actually closer to a 2 cup serving..When I mix the fruit together, I take most of the berries for her and the rest for me....

WOW !!! I get to have the rest.....


----------



## rkunsaw

Ham, pinto beans, cornbread and some hot peppers.


----------



## Pappy

Beef roast with carrots, onions and potatoes are the crockpot right now. Aroma is really starting to wake up taste buds.


----------



## Old Hipster

I'm drooling!

I'm making a meatloaf tonight, I like to add diced onion, red peppers and fresh grated parmesan cheese in it. And having fresh carrots and mashed potaotes, well not mashed together.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Mmmm..meatloaf, one of my favs.

Tonight, oven baked crispy skin cajun seasoned chicken thighs, steamed broccoli w/thin sliced carrots, and potatoes au gratin.

Maybe tomorrow, I'll give my new crockpot a test drive.


----------



## Steve

Ozark..
When you say ... crockpot... Do you mean slow cooker ????


----------



## rkunsaw

I'm sure she does Steve. Crockpot is the brand name of the first slow cooker and most people call them crockpots now no matter what brand.

We haven't used ours in years since we discovered an electric pressure cooker. As simple to use as a crockpot but many times faster. The one we have has a slow cooking mode but we've never used it.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Seve, yes as Rkunsaw answered, crockpot and slow cooker are synonymous.  

Making sour creme chicken enchiladas tonight, the chicken is stewing in the crockpot in Mexican seasoning, Ro-tel tomatoes..  When the chicken's done I'll remove it and add rice, diced onions and poblano peppers  to simmer in the juice.


----------



## rkunsaw

Reruns for dinner. And the we dive into some of the goodies we got delivered. One box from daughter in Oklahoma and a big box containing 4 boxes from a daughter in California. Petit fours, candy, nuts, candy coated nuts, sausage,cheese, a bunch of goodies.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Rkunsaw: 





> Petit fours, candy, nuts, candy coated nuts, sausage,cheese, a bunch of goodies


.









DROOL


----------



## Pappy

A salad, then a pizza and Oreos for dessert.


----------



## Jambi

Gnoche in kippered salmon cream reduction with mushrooms and olives. Easy and good.


----------



## Diwundrin

Surf 'n Turf. Small piece of steak, some calamari rings, a grilled tomato, a pineapple ring,  and some  strips of olive and sesame oil dunked bread fried to crouton like perfection.  Somehow that doesn't sound as flash as kippered salmon cream reduction does it?  siiiiigh.


----------



## rkunsaw

Di, your meal and Jambi's both sound mighty good to me.

I ate too much of the candy, my tummy hurts.


----------



## JustBonee

Ozarkgal said:


> Rkunsaw: .
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DROOL



And wash it all down with EggNog!


----------



## Steve

I have decided to stop eating !!!!!!!!

That way I don't have to cook any more.....  No more decisions to make in the kitchen..

In other words "The kitchen is closed due to illness.. The cook is sick of cooking" ...........


----------



## Katybug

Steve said:


> I have decided to stop eating !!!!!!!!
> 
> That way I don't have to cook any more.....  No more decisions to make in the kitchen..
> 
> In other words "The kitchen is closed due to illness.. The cook is sick of cooking" ...........



What in the world is the matter with you, Steve.  I LOVE COOKING AND LOVE THE CLEANUP EVEN MORE!  Oops, this belonged in the extremely outrageous lies section.  LOL


----------



## Ozarkgal

Steve said:


> I have decided to stop eating !!!!!!!!
> 
> That way I don't have to cook any more.....  No more decisions to make in the kitchen..
> 
> In other words "The kitchen is closed due to illness.. The cook is sick of cooking" ...........



All well and good for you Steve, but you still have to cook for the Princess anyway...so you may as well eat too!

Boo's Mom:  





> And wash it all down with EggNog!


----------



## Ozarkgal

rkunsaw said:


> Di, your meal and Jambi's both sound mighty good to me.



Yes, they do, very gourmet sounding.



> [/QUOTI ate too much of the candy, my tummy hurts.



Aww, poor baby, that's what you get for not sharing with me.  Try washing it down with some egg nog..lol


----------



## Anne

Steve said:


> I have decided to stop eating !!!!!!!!
> 
> That way I don't have to cook any more.....  No more decisions to make in the kitchen..
> 
> In other words "The kitchen is closed due to illness.. The cook is sick of cooking" ...........



No, you can't stop cooking, Steve.  Princess would miss your yummy meals, and you gotta eat, too!!!


----------



## Steve

Absolutely NO egg nog for us this year..
The problem is Princess can't have any because of the sugar content..
If I was to buy some for me alone, it isn't fair to her..
The other problem in the past is, I would buy about 4 or 5 liters at one time and polish them off in 2 days.. Also No good as it is almost impossible to not have any......

I promise you life willl go on without that "necter" which is extremely fattening... Aww Shucks !!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve

I took out of the freezer a package of B/S chickens thighs that I will do something with for supper...
Most likely pan fry them in a honey garlic sauce (not much!!) ....
Steamed mini spuds..
Steamed broccoli with onions together..


Lunch was an open faced sandwich with salmon salad and a glass of soy milk for her..
Breakfast was scrambled eggs on toast for her and a bowl of shredded wheat for me..


----------



## Anne

Steve said:


> Absolutely NO egg nog for us this year..
> The problem is Princess can't have any because of the sugar content..
> If I was to buy some for me alone, it isn't fair to her..
> The other problem in the past is, I would buy about 4 or 5 liters at one time and polish them off in 2 days.. Also No good as it is almost impossible to not have any......
> 
> I promise you life willl go on without that "necter" which is extremely fattening... Aww Shucks !!!!!!!!



Steve, I found this...don't know if it's good as its claimed to be, and there is Splenda in it (can Princess have that)??   But it would be a substitute for the 'real' stuff if you  both liked it.
http://www.food.com/recipe/eggnog-for-diabetics-143030
Otherwise, I'm sure there must be other such recipes if that won't do it???


----------



## Diwundrin

I had to Google eggnog!  Not a tradition here, but I do remember Mum feeding me something once that seemed to be suspiciously like the recipe I found.  It was disgusting.  But then it didn't have any alcohol in it so that could account for it.


----------



## Steve

Anne..
Thanks for the egg nog with splenda.. We don't have any sugar in the house and I use only splenda and have been using it for the past 7 years, if not more..
I even use splenda brown sugar..

I will try it but I don't have any skim milk, only 18% cream.. I think if I use half cream and half water it should be OK.....


----------



## SeaBreeze

We had Eggplant Parmesan tonight.  The best store bought eggnog we really like is Southern Comfort brand, in the black container.  No alcohol, and tastes really good, they sell it at Kroger supermarkets.  Steve, Stevia is more natural and healthier than Splenda, FYI.


----------



## rkunsaw

Listen to Seabreeze, Steve. Splenda may be the cause of many health problems.


----------



## Steve

I have NO idea where to buy stevia ?? What is it ???
Is it like splenda in a powder form??
Is it good for diabetics ??
Is it calorie free ??
Can it be used for baking ??

I have heard of it before but never investigated it because I am using splenda.....


----------



## Jillaroo

_Here's some info on Stevia for you Steve _ 
http://health.yahoo.net/experts/dayinhealth/stevia-safer-sweetener201


----------



## Steve

GREAT !!!!

Please tell me where I can buy it around here ???

Remember there isn't a food shop in our village and our weekly grocery shopping store doesn't carry that product..
They do carry Splenda which I buy.. A 275g bag will last me about 6 weeks if not more..
A bag of Splenda is about $3.00.....
I also use the brown sugar splenda.....


----------



## rkunsaw

You might want to check this out Steve.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/03/splenda-blood-sugar-sucralose-insulin_n_3362122.html

You can buy stevia online or ask your grocer to stock it. We use the brand of stevia called Truvia. It comes in individual serving packets or spoonable jars. There are several other brands.

http://truvia.com/


----------



## Steve

rkunsaw..
We don't have a grocer in our village..
In the next town (30 kms) where we shop, it is a chain store, and they only carry items that sell and won't take in anything that doesn't go out quickly....

I will definately look into it but first we must go to the BIG city to shop which will be early next year....
They have a Wall Mart there so I will try them....


----------



## Anne

I think you can grow Stevia, and grind the dried leaves yourself, but am not sure how much it would take or where it grows best.  Otherwise, I would try online or else Walmart when you get there.

ETA:  Or, you  might try a good health food store in the city.  Maybe Mama Jean's if you have that??


----------



## Steve

Anne..
We can barely grow regular vegetables up here because of the short growing season..

Health food stores ??? There aren't any around here...

I will look into it our next trip to Sudbury, but till then, I have NO choice but to continue using what I have.....


----------



## Diwundrin

Have you tried getting it online Steve?


----------



## dbeyat45

Steve said:


> Anne..
> We can barely grow regular vegetables up here because of the short growing season..
> [ Snip ]


Never fear Steve ..... global warming is going to fix that.

Warm Periods are beneficial.  That is, if we are actually experiencing one .. ???


----------



## Pappy

Ate out at Cracker Barrel yesterday. I had a delicious Cider BBQ Chicken Breast smothered with apple bits, BBQ sauce and cranberries. Wih it came a baked sweet potato with a cinnamon sugar topping and a small bowl of broccoli, carrots and cauliflower. Outstanding meal for the money. No room for dessert.


----------



## dbeyat45

I'm ashamed to admit we had Maccas for lunch ...


----------



## Pappy

dbeyat45 said:


> I'm ashamed to admit we had Maccas for lunch ...



nah, don't be ashamed debay....we have the chicken wrap and coffee there at least once a week. Nice, inexpensive lunch.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Charcoal grilled rib-eye steak, medium rare, with creamed spinach.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Ceasar salad topped with pan grilled chicken breast, french bread and a glass of white wine.  Hubby does a mean ceasar dressing.

For a treat, two pieces of Russell Stover chocolate from the box I gifted myself.


----------



## dbeyat45

Ozarkgal said:


> Ceasar salad topped with pan grilled chicken breast, french bread and a glass of white wine.  Hubby does a mean ceasar dressing.


You mean like a blood-stained toga?

:sorry:
 ... but not a lot:wink:


----------



## Steve

_*MEATLOAF !!!          GREAT COMFORT FOOD !!!*_

I am making meatloaf for supper tonight.. The easiest and best way I know ..

One pound of minced chicken.. (or turkey)
One egg..
One box of stove top stuffing mix for chicken.. (or turkey)
One cup of water.. (I will use chicken broth)
Mix everything, put into a loaf pan and bake.......  That's all !!!!

How about a salad to go with it..


Breakfast; French toast using pumpernickel bread..


----------



## rkunsaw

We had some leftover pinto beans, added 1 1/2 pounds ground beef, a jar of home canned tomatoes, and made a big pot of chili.
Very good on a very rainy day.


----------



## Steve

Salmon fillets..
Steamed broccoli.
Couscous..

Very easy and simple meal as we were tied up all day and I had no time or desire to cook something nice..


----------



## Ozarkgal

Steve said:


> Salmon fillets..
> Steamed broccoli.
> Couscous..
> 
> Very easy and simple meal as we were tied up all day and I had no time or desire to cook something nice..



What's not nice about this? Sounds yummy to me!


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight (Christmas eve) we are having a guest friend sleeping over for a few days.. I intend to BBQ some chicken drums and then add some BBQ sauce to them.. I use "Canadian Club" sauce but I spike it with some tobasco sauce..

A cold brocolli salad that I will make today.. I make a large pot as it is much better the 2nd & 3rd day..
Some brown rice made with chicken stock..

Breakfast will be an omelette of some sort..
Lunch.. ?????? 
Something for Princess and our guest as they are both diabetics..


----------



## Steve

Christmas day....

Breakfast will be french toast made with fresh pumpernickle bread and served with S/F syrup and (or) S/F strawberry jam preserves...

For supper on Christmas night, we (3 of us) are going to our local hall in our village where half the village comes out for a "traditional" turkey supper.. 
All this is at "NO CHARGE" to the public..
Supper is called for 4:00pm and is all over by 7:00 ish..
We will then come home (back to our house) and have some crackers & cheese & hummus & veggies later on in the evening..

I will then make a "yonanis" treat for us all using frozen bananas, strawberries, and mixed berries... 100% natural...


----------



## rkunsaw

Fried crappie, asparagus and mac & cheese. today.

Tomorrow will be ham and sweet potato and I don't know what else.


----------



## dbeyat45

Christmas lunch will be Char Sue (Chinese Pork fillets, cold with peanut sauce) & various salads .... no roasts in this temperature.  It's our family "tradition" and our sons and DILs always hint before Xmas



There is a better picture somewhere but I cannot find it.


----------



## rkunsaw

Looks like some deviled eggs there dbey. I love deviled eggs.I make them often.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Having some freaks...er..I mean friends in this evening for a snack buffet and whatever they want to drink.

Mr.O smoked a nice salmon filet (no, Phil and TG he didn't roll it in papers first) serving that with some home made tartar sauce, capers, chives and lemon.  Made some slow cooked pulled chicken for tacos, had a hell of a time pulling that chicken up here, he just didn't want to come.. along with deviled eggs and the usual assorted dips, chips and crackers. Baked a pumpkin pie and putting out some cookies for dessert.

Now I have to go shower, put on my Merry Christmas face and make like it all took no effort and I was so freakin' happy to do it...BahHumBug!


----------



## Pappy

Mrs. O, I like your style. :thumbsup:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Crablegs with hot butter/cocktail sauce, French bread on the side.


----------



## Diwundrin

Left-overs!


----------



## dbeyat45

rkunsaw said:


> Looks like some deviled eggs there dbey. I love deviled eggs.I make them often.



Yet RK.  Them thar's deviled eggs.  Yum ..... 
:woohoo1:


----------



## drifter

Tomorrow is Christmas. We were going to my son's for Christmas dinner but two of them have caught a bug, so we're staying home. What'll we have to dine on? Warmed over oven pasta, pinto beans with ham mock, a baguette bread, I don't know. Nothing sounds good. I'd as soon have summer sausage with the baguette or a can of spam.


----------



## Diwundrin

Aaarrrh geeze Drifter that's a tough break.  But look on the bright side, you have company and 'peace on earth' at least.  



My Granddad was 'on the road' looking for work in 1915 and his Xmas Dinner that year was a cheese sandwich he'd scrounged from a farmhouse kitchen.  He got married in 1916 and said that cheese sandwich under a tree on the riverbank was the most peaceful Christmas he ever had.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Merry Christmas, Drifter...Christmas is just a day..you'll have another day when everyone is feeling better.  I had to laugh at your Spam comment.  Spam is kind of like fruitcake..I've never known anyone that admits to liking either one, but they sure sell the hell out of themlayful:..For the record, I admit to liking both..LOL

Keep warm and enjoy your day!


----------



## drifter

coincidently, I do, too. but, I'll take whatever I can get?


----------



## rkunsaw

I've never known anyone who didn't like spam. I can do without fruitcake.


----------



## Ozarkgal

rkunsaw said:


> I've never known anyone who didn't like spam. I can do without fruitcake.




Spam might be a southern regional thing...but fruitcake is national..lol


----------



## Ozarkgal

SeaBreeze said:


> Crablegs with hot butter/cocktail sauce, French bread on the side.



Mmmmm...my favorite meal, but don't get it anymore..hubby developed a shellfish allergy a few years ago and almost bought the farm..out of concern for him I don't bring it around...plus, getting  good seafood in these neck of the woods would be like drilling for water in the Mohave desert.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Tonight we're having sea scallops and shrimp, sautéed in olive oil with red peppers and crushed garlic, served over whole wheat spaghetti.  We're having kind of a seafood week here, lol.  Sorry your hubby has an allergy like that OG, wish you could pop over and have dinner with us!


----------



## dbeyat45

rkunsaw said:


> ...... I can do without fruitcake.



There is no need to get personal, RK .....
  :wink:


----------



## Ozarkgal

Oh, you're killing me here, SB..drool..sea scallops..I just made some chicken enchiladas in sour creme sauce...how about we trade?  What's for dinner tomorrow...damned, I gave my pilot the holidays off!


----------



## rkunsaw

Nothun personal meant db.:lol:

OG we have sea food in Arkansas. Crawdads are plentiful.So are mussels if you want to eat them. Crappie,bass,catfish, bluegill,sauger,walleye,goggle eye,.....we got lots of seafood.


----------



## Steve

Talking about sea food, My doctor told me (years ago) to go on a sea food diet.. 
That is exactly what I did.. I would see food and eat it !!!!!!!

OK ............ OK ..........  Now for some seriousness ...... 

For tonight, I took out of the freezer a large B/S chicken breast..
I will cube it and marinate it in some dry garlic sauce..

I have a large bag of broccoli as well as some cauliflower, celery, carrots, onions, garlic, and yellow pepper..
I think a stir fry is in order !!!!

Now, I just happen to be out of brown rice (the only rice I use), so a small pasta might have to do ..... Mini spirals should do it..

Breakfast;.. omelette on some toast..
Lunch;.. Crackers with hard cheese for Princess and nothing for me..


----------



## Steve

Meatloaf made with stove top stuffing..
Take one pound of minced chicken.. Add one box of chicken stove top stuffing, one egg, one cup of stock, herbs and spices, mix well..
Place in a loaf pan and bake at 375 till top is golden and the sides pull away a bit.....

Served with a salad on the side..


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good healthy eats there Steve!   Tonight we had left over Chinese food, from a great nearby restaurant.


----------



## Casper

_*Just been out to grab a KFC Double Combo......we regularly do this on weekends..... :hair:*_


----------



## rkunsaw

SeaBreeze said:


> Good healthy eats there Steve!   Tonight we had left over Chinese food, from a great nearby restaurant.



You went to a Chinese restaurant to get leftovers? Did you have to go to the back door? :lofl:

Sorry SeaBreeze, I couldn't help myself. :sorry:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Silly boy, LOL! :hair:


----------



## Steve

Tonight I made B/S chicken thighs in a honey garlic (VH) sauce on the stove top..
Brown rice.. I make my rice with stock instead of water... 
Steamed fresh carrots...


Breakfast was scrambled eggs on 12 grain toast for Princess and a bowl of shredded wheat for me.. 

Lunch... Nothing for me and a sandwich for my Princess..
Snacks for Princess... Crackers with hummus...


----------



## Steve

Just a quick update on my Princess (Annmarie) diabetes situation..
Of course she is still taking her insulin as she is supposed to.. Her numbers are coming down to almost a normal situation.. 
She feels much better with loads of energy.. We go out for walks (weather permitting) for just over half an hour..

We know this disease is for life, but we don't have to give up living just because she is a diabetic.....

I try to feed her healthy, smaller meals, and snacks during the day....
The plate is half veggies, 1/4 protein and 1/4 starch....


----------



## Steve

For supper tonight, I was thinking of a BBQ.. 
After all, it isn't all that bad outside..... Check it out !!

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/CAON0414

Chicken drumsticks on the BBQ.. Dry marinated first with herbs and spices..
Steamed cauliflower with fresh parsley as a garnish..
Steamed mini potatoes sliced thick, and pearl onions in a buttery sauce..

A S/F jello mould for desert..


----------



## Ozarkgal

Got to go to the Chinese buffet for an early dinner today while we were in the big city..well, the biggest city around here.  Thoroughly enjoyed and didn't have to do the dishes.

*Rkunsaw*..found some small fruitcakes marked down at the bakery store.  Haven't had any for years, so the devil got the best of me and I bought two..eat one now and freeze one for later.  Think I'll wrap them in a rum or whiskey soaked rag for a while.  On second thought, maybe I'll just eat the cake and wash it down with the whiskey..LOL


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> Got to go to the Chinese buffet for an early dinner today while we were in the big city..well, the biggest city around here.  Thoroughly enjoyed and didn't have to do the dishes.
> 
> *Rkunsaw*..found some small fruitcakes marked down at the bakery store.  Haven't had any for years, so the devil got the best of me and I bought two..eat one now and freeze one for later.  Think I'll wrap them in a rum or whiskey soaked rag for a while.
> 
> *On second thought, maybe I'll just eat the cake and wash it down with the whiskey..LOL*


*
*
Sounds like a great idea.  Aren't you glad you thought of that?


----------



## Ozarkgal

Katybug said:


> [/B]
> Sounds like a great idea.  Aren't you glad you thought of that?



I'll drink to that..oh hell, I'll drink to anything!


----------



## dbeyat45

Ozarkgal said:


> I'll drink to that..oh hell, I'll drink to anything!



Moonshine?


----------



## Ozarkgal

dbeyat45 said:


> Moonshine?



DB..I didn't say I'd drink _anything_....I said I would drink _to_ anything...but wait, would the moonshine be mixed with some yummy fruit concoction?

Jeeze..between this post and SeaBreeze's new thread about drinking, you people may get the wrong impression about me.  But really, I only drink on special occasions or when I'm alone, or with someone.layful:


----------



## dbeyat45

... or when thirsty?


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> DB..I didn't say I'd drink _anything_....I said I would drink _to_ anything...but wait, would the moonshine be mixed with some yummy fruit concoction?
> 
> Jeeze..between this post and SeaBreeze's new thread about drinking, you people may get the wrong impression about me.
> 
> *But really, I only drink on special occasions or when I'm alone, or with someone.layful:*


*
*
LOL, sure glad you clarified that, OG! :cheers1:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Last night was sea scallops, red peppers and shrimp sautéed in olive oil and crushed garlic served over a wild rice medley.  Tonight prosciutto with Danish Havarti cheese, onions, may and brown mustard on croissant rolls.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Baking the ham I didn't get around to at Christmas..with a honey dijon glaze on it. Cooking whole sweet potatoes and mixed roasted root veggies, red & green bells, parsnips, turnips, carrots, diced sweet potatoes, celery tossed in roasted garlic olive oil and roasted..smells wonderful.

Got started late, this may be dinner tomorrow..LOL


----------



## Katybug

Ozarkgal said:


> Baking the ham I didn't get around to at Christmas..with a honey dijon glaze on it. Cooking whole sweet potatoes and mixed roasted root veggies, red & green bells, parsnips, turnips, carrots, diced sweet potatoes, celery tossed in roasted garlic olive oil and roasted..smells wonderful.
> 
> Got started late, this may be dinner tomorrow..LOL



Your descriptions make my mouth water and I can almost smell those veggies from here!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pork Carnitas simmered with sautéed caramelized onions and red enchilada sauce, served wrapped in flour tortillas.


----------



## Anne

Steve said:


> Just a quick update on my Princess (Annmarie) diabetes situation..
> Of course she is still taking her insulin as she is supposed to.. Her numbers are coming down to almost a normal situation..
> She feels much better with loads of energy.. We go out for walks (weather permitting) for just over half an hour..
> 
> We know this disease is for life, but we don't have to give up living just because she is a diabetic.....
> 
> I try to feed her healthy, smaller meals, and snacks during the day....
> The plate is half veggies, 1/4 protein and 1/4 starch....



Glad to hear Annmarie is feeling better, Steve.  The healthy meals are definitely a big help, and exercise is good....I know it's hard to go walking in the extreme cold, tho.  Been cold here, and we don't walk either lately.


----------



## jrfromafar

Ahhh the ham sounds great - so does the pork carnitas with onions ! As for me, I just snarfed up the last of a porchetta !!
(Food - my favorite subject


----------



## SeaBreeze

Tonight is Santola King Crab Legs, hot butter, cocktail sauce and French bread.


----------



## Vivjen

I have just had fish and chips!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sounds good Vivjen, I haven't had good fish and chips since I was in Newport, Oregon.


----------



## rkunsaw

We opened a jar of home canned vegetable soup.


----------



## Katybug

SeaBreeze said:


> Tonight is Santola King Crab Legs, hot butter, cocktail sauce and French bread.



That's not a dinner, it's a feast!  YUM!!!!


----------



## Katybug

rkunsaw said:


> We opened a jar of home canned vegetable soup.



This is the best time of year for veggie soup.  I made some Sat and added chicken....soooo good!


----------



## Ozarkgal

SeaBreeze said:


> Pork Carnitas simmered with sautéed caramelized onions and red enchilada sauce, served wrapped in flour tortillas.



SB..I made pork carnitas last night, they were great.  Had them with Mexican rice
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I scored a big mark down bin of roma tomatoes yesterday, so I bought them up and made home made salsa today..was going to can it, but got lazy, so in the freezer it goes.

Promised hubby I would make some molasses cookies for three days now, and he's chomping at the bit for his bi-weekly pasta fix tonight..So off to the kitchen I go to make the cookies and spaghetti sauce.  I already have the home made meatballs in the freezer, so it'll be an easy dinner tonight of spaghetti and meatballs, salad and garlic bread.





So, off to the kitchen I go.......nthego:


----------



## rkunsaw

Today we had top sirloin steak with Wasabi sauce, sauteed carrots and broccoli, sliced tomatoes and cucumbers.

Tonight we'll have a Greek yogurt.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Oven grilled Salmon fillet, sprinkled with Old Bay before grilling.  Yukon gold potatoes sliced and sautéed in olive oil until tender.


----------



## rkunsaw

I pulled some unstuffed pepper casserole from the freezer. We often make large amounts of food and freeze part of it for later. Makes life a bit easier and we made this while we still had peppers growing in the garden.

This is the time of year for using what we canned or froze last summer.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Sounds yummy, Rkunsaw..I have some stuffed pepper frozen from my garden peppers, but that casserole sounds interesting with maybe less work ?...wanna share the recipe? What time is dinner?layful:


----------



## rkunsaw

*Ozark Gal* This is the recipe I used. I used red marconi peppers because they are much more productive in the garden and taste better than bell peppers.

They are not blocky like bell peppers though so stuffing them won't do, hence the unstuffed casserole.


----------



## SeaBreeze

For dinner we had crushed garlic and red peppers sautéed in olive oil, shrimp blended in, and served over whole-wheat spaghetti.


----------



## DanniKay

Ok..I KNOW this is bad but I had a bologna sandwich...on sugar free bread. BUT tomorrow night I am having friends over and I am doing a slow cooked sausage, spinach and cheese tortellini soup and my SIL is grilling ribs. Am I redeemed?


----------



## jrfromafar

Thai Coconut and Chicken Soup


----------



## jrfromafar

DanniKay said:


> Ok..I KNOW this is bad but I had a bologna sandwich...on sugar free bread. BUT tomorrow night I am having friends over and I am doing a slow cooked sausage, spinach and cheese tortellini soup and my SIL is grilling ribs. Am I redeemed?



Hey nothing wrong with a bologna sandwich--- yum!


----------



## Gracie

Only four ingredients...chicken breasts, bacon, brown sugar, chili powder. Just take the cut up chicken breasts, roll them with half a slice of bacon, dredge in the brown sugar and chili powder mixture, slap on a cookie sheet. Bake at 350. So addicting and delicious!
I have had this before and it was delish! Gonna do it again tonight.


----------



## Vivjen

I love Boursin, have some in the fridge now!
bought some wonderful freshly baked low GI whole meal bread this morning...


----------



## Jackie22

That looks really good, Fran.

I tried a new frozen pizza yesterday that was wonderful.....I'm going to look for more of 'Amy's' products.

http://prntscr.com/2m9c3p


----------



## Gracie

I only eat about 4 small pieces (1 inch squares). Hubby and inlaws gobble the rest. 
Older I get, the less I eat.


----------



## jrfromafar

Fran said:


> Only four ingredients...chicken breasts, bacon, brown sugar, chili powder. Just take the cut up chicken breasts, roll them with half a slice of bacon, dredge in the brown sugar and chili powder mixture, slap on a cookie sheet. Bake at 350. So addicting and delicious!
> I have had this before and it was delish! Gonna do it again tonight.



That makes my mouth water - !

Had out of town friends visit - we made Ragu alla Bolognese - recipe from Food Wishes:

http://foodwishes.blogspot.com/2013/10/bolognese-sauce-hip-hip-hazan.html

- with our own home grown grass fed beef! Came out incredible !

I can tell you the secret - (listen up!) it  is constant stirring after adding the milk then reducing almost completely - then doing the same with the wine. This time I used Falinghina wine - but ran out so made up the difference with Pinot Grigio.


----------



## SeaBreeze

We just had frozen eggplant parmesan tonight, last night was grilled salmon and boiled Yukon gold potatoes.


----------



## Casper

_*Shock Horror!!!! Saturday is always takeaway for us, the only time we eat it.layful:
Today was KFC, yummy. We ate it while sitting down at the waterfront watching all the yachts on the bay.
Special Australia Day sailing regatta, held every year for the whole long weekend.
Fantastic view, we go there every Saturday and never get tired of it.:hair:
*_


----------



## Ozarkgal

Tonight it's beer can roasted chicken with Chipotle seasoning, baked sweet potato and grape tomato and cucumber salad.  

I found this Chipotle seasoning at a local spice shop that opened up recently.  I'm hooked on it and am probably going to burn us out on it before I use the 1 pound bag up.  So far we've used it in chili and nachos, and it was yummy.


----------



## jrfromafar

We're hooked on Chipotle seasoning too !

Here's our own concoction  today - not Chipotle seasoning but a little in this recipe wouldn't hurt - this is left over enchilada sauce with eggs - no meat, but any kind of meat would work real nice, also tortillas - in a sort of thrown together huevos rancheros:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Homemade tacos tonight.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pulled beef on a French roll.


----------

